# The Official Longines Avigation BigEye Thread



## sfl1979

Hi fellow Longines fans

To me the Longines Avigation BigEye is the most beautiful heritage model by Longines since the Legend Diver. 







I hope this can become a sticky - everything about the beautiful BigEye :-!


----------



## Triggers Broom

I'm due to pick up mine this coming week and can't wait.


----------



## De Wolfe

Im tempted to get it now, but I have couple of other watches in the pipe line; but I would say the Blackbay 58 is a great competitor, as a "vintage" inspired watch.


----------



## Hammermountain

Oh my. I haven't seen this before. It looks amazing. Need to research. Now.


----------



## Triggers Broom

I wasn't due to collect mine until next week, but manage to collect it this afternoon. Really please with it so far, but I'm trying to decide what kind of strap looks best.


----------



## cuthbert

Great watch, nothing else to add.


----------



## sfl1979

Triggers Broom said:


> I wasn't due to collect mine until next week, but manage to collect it this afternoon. Really please with it so far, but I'm trying to decide what kind of strap looks best.


That is a absolutely stunning watch. Definitely my next from Longines


----------



## Ignaceworang

Brown/honey gator with white stiches will elevate the whole appreance  nice watch, congrats!



Triggers Broom said:


> I wasn't due to collect mine until next week, but manage to collect it this afternoon. Really please with it so far, but I'm trying to decide what kind of strap looks best.


----------



## dustpilot

Triggers Broom said:


> I wasn't due to collect mine until next week, but manage to collect it this afternoon. Really please with it so far, but I'm trying to decide what kind of strap looks best.


I think a nice matte-finished/distressed, brown, leather strap would look fantastic.


----------



## jaspert

There's another thread about BigEye going since January but here's a few pics of mine.


----------



## gmoybusiness

Gorgeous watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

dustpilot said:


> I think a nice matte-finished/distressed, brown, leather strap would look fantastic.


You might be on to something there.

upload images


----------



## brandon\

jtbr said:


> There's another thread about BigEye going since January but here's a few pics of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13088125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088127


Man, that dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Unsubscriber

It's a very lovely watch. Bad luck that the example I saw at the AD today had a stuck 2 o'clock pusher. Otherwise, looked great.


----------



## riceknight

Picked this up at 30% off at my local AD in Australia. I've been in to so many Longines stores in Shanghai, HK, Singapore and they are always sold out, I guess finally stock is levelling out.


----------



## ap1984

It's a beautiful watch with great legibility. Here is my bigeye, though I am thinking of selling it because it looks big on my wrist.


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An outstanding combo, just perfect. May I ask where you purchased it? Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bovi

I love this watch but in this price range, i'd rather get something else.


----------



## jamesezra

Hi guys, I have recently been bitten by the BigEye bug. Any idea where I can get one at a good price, preferably pre-owned?


----------



## andsan

Longines Avigation fs


----------



## Kirns

Got this beauty 2 weeks ago


----------



## sfl1979

Kirns said:


> Got this beauty 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 13523331


Great decision - wear in good health :-!


----------



## jamesezra

Mine just came in and I thought it will be nice to share this with you 

Absolute beauty!


----------



## jamesezra

Double post.


----------



## jamesezra




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

She's a keeper.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## green_pea

this thread is killing me!

i have just ordered one


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

green_pea said:


> this thread is killing me!
> 
> i have just ordered one


You won't regret it......I think!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfl1979

jamesezra said:


>


Great pic :-!


----------



## jamesezra

Thanks bro


----------



## Rodrigo

Nice!! 

I’m on edge on pulling the trigger 🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros

I just got mine. I'm really enjoying it. It's a lot of watch for the money. It's classic and understated and has vintage charm. To the untrained eye or non-WIS, it doesn't stand out or pop so much. You looking down at the dial is where the magic is. The included strap fits the watch but the Bigeye is so versatile it can give you a bunch of different looks with a quick strap change. 

I don't think Longines has released many of these and I wouldn't be surprised if they stop making them. When they come up used on Watch Recon you can get them for well under retail. I recommend grabbing one now if you want a clean one.


----------



## green_pea

Uroboros said:


> I just got mine. I'm really enjoying it. It's a lot of watch for the money. It's classic and understated and has vintage charm. To the untrained eye or non-WIS, it doesn't stand out or pop so much. You looking down at the dial is where the magic is. The included strap fits the watch but the Bigeye is so versatile it can give you a bunch of different looks with a quick strap change.
> 
> I don't think Longines has released many of these and I wouldn't be surprised if they stop making them. When they come up used on Watch Recon you can get them for well under retail. I recommend grabbing one now if you want a clean one.


thanks for sharing. It does look like it will do well on other straps

i still havent received mine yet, i have just notified me that it will be 6 weeks away still


----------



## green_pea

Not many photos out there of the movement, it sure does look stunning!


----------



## watch_i_need

Uroboros said:


> I just got mine. I'm really enjoying it. It's a lot of watch for the money. It's classic and understated and has vintage charm. To the untrained eye or non-WIS, it doesn't stand out or pop so much. You looking down at the dial is where the magic is. The included strap fits the watch but the Bigeye is so versatile it can give you a bunch of different looks with a quick strap change.
> 
> I don't think Longines has released many of these and I wouldn't be surprised if they stop making them. When they come up used on Watch Recon you can get them for well under retail. I recommend grabbing one now if you want a clean one.


Congrats on the purchase. I took a hit and sold mine for well under retail. I just couldn't get it to work with what I wear. It was too rugged for suits and too vintage for casual outfits. It's an interesting watch, but at the end of the day, it was too awkward to work with anything. In addition, the accuracy left a bit to be desired. My vintage watches and Seikos were keeping better time.

My conclusion is that it is a neat watch, but not timeless enough. Catch and release!!!


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> Not many photos out there of the movement, it sure does look stunning!
> 
> View attachment 13581243
> 
> 
> View attachment 13581247


Wow. That blue Column wheel.


----------



## Uroboros

> ... the accuracy left a bit to be desired. My vintage watches and Seikos were keeping better time.


Interesting. I am getting a respectable +4 seconds a day. I am curious what kind of accuracy all of the other owners are getting.


----------



## Cabaiguan

Just got mine last week and running a not so great 10sec fast. I know this movement can do much better. Thinking of taking it in to get regulated. Other than that, it's an absolute stunner in the flesh. Pics do not do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

Cabaiguan said:


> Just got mine last week and running a not so great 10sec fast. I know this movement can do much better. Thinking of taking it in to get regulated. Other than that, it's an absolute stunner in the flesh. Pics do not do it justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed a stunner in person, thoroughly enjoying mine as well! It's unfortunate it is currently running fast, mine is currently running approximately 6 secs fast. Still, hope you enjoy this piece and wear it in good health


----------



## mbc622

Hi guys, Matt here; brand new to the boards, so please forgive me if I make any mistakes in posting! Just my thoughts on the BigEye: absolutely fell in love with this watch the first time I saw pictures of it (sometime around the end of last year). Didn't help that I was already a big fan of the Breguet Type XX! I found it really hard to find in store at the time so when I did finally see one at an AD in Philadelphia back in May, I went ahead and bought it outright. Funny thing is, I'm starting to see it pop up more frequently now...any one else notice that as well? Anyways mine does run about 3-4 seconds fast per day on average, but that's fine by me. And on my 6.5 inch wrist it does wear rather large, mainly I think because of a lack of a bezel.


----------



## jamesezra

mbc622 said:


> Hi guys, Matt here; brand new to the boards, so please forgive me if I make any mistakes in posting! Just my thoughts on the BigEye: absolutely fell in love with this watch the first time I saw pictures of it (sometime around the end of last year). Didn't help that I was already a big fan of the Breguet Type XX! I found it really hard to find in store at the time so when I did finally see one at an AD in Philadelphia back in May, I went ahead and bought it outright. Funny thing is, I'm starting to see it pop up more frequently now...any one else notice that as well? Anyways mine does run about 3-4 seconds fast per day on average, but that's fine by me. And on my 6.5 inch wrist it does wear rather large, mainly I think because of a lack of a bezel.


Yeah the thin bezel definitely works. What attracts me even more is that Bigeye subdial. Guess they were really spot-on in naming it.

With regards to your question, I was also under the impression that it was almost impossible to get one from the AD. Until I visited one recently and found them in stock.

Probably supply caught up with demand I guess.


----------



## sfl1979

mbc622 said:


> Hi guys, Matt here; brand new to the boards, so please forgive me if I make any mistakes in posting! Just my thoughts on the BigEye: absolutely fell in love with this watch the first time I saw pictures of it (sometime around the end of last year). Didn't help that I was already a big fan of the Breguet Type XX! I found it really hard to find in store at the time so when I did finally see one at an AD in Philadelphia back in May, I went ahead and bought it outright. Funny thing is, I'm starting to see it pop up more frequently now...any one else notice that as well? Anyways mine does run about 3-4 seconds fast per day on average, but that's fine by me. And on my 6.5 inch wrist it does wear rather large, mainly I think because of a lack of a bezel.


Welcome to the forum, Matt. And kudos on a good buy.


----------



## mbc622

Quick question for any watch winder people; anyone know the recommended settings for the BigEye? My daily wear is a Seamaster so the BigEye sits at home during the week, waiting for the weekend; since I don't want to have to wind it every friday I've got it on a winder that offers clockwise, counterclockwise, and bidirectional wind in 350, 650, 850, or 1050 TPD. I have it set at 650 Bidirectional, but have noticed a few occasions where the time was grossly off when I took it out on Friday, indicating that it must have stopped sometime during the week. Maybe 650 TPD is not enough? Or maybe it's not bidirectional and half my turns are being wasted! I've looked around and haven't seen any official recommendations, either from Longines or winder manufacturers. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## green_pea

watch_i_need said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I took a hit and sold mine for well under retail. I just couldn't get it to work with what I wear. It was too rugged for suits and too vintage for casual outfits. It's an interesting watch, but at the end of the day, it was too awkward to work with anything. In addition, the accuracy left a bit to be desired. My vintage watches and Seikos were keeping better time.
> 
> My conclusion is that it is a neat watch, but not timeless enough. Catch and release!!!


Thanks for your honest opinion


----------



## stockae92

green_pea said:


> Not many photos out there of the movement, it sure does look stunning!
> 
> View attachment 13581247


Nice! I kinda wished they have a display case back to show off the movement


----------



## green_pea

stockae92 said:


> Nice! I kinda wished they have a display case back to show off the movement


it is a bit of a pity that you cant see it


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> it is a bit of a pity that you cant see it


Yeah I agree. 
Longines should be reading this.


----------



## green_pea

jamesezra said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Longines should be reading this.


at lest give the option to have either solid or see through.

surely from a cost perspective, less stainless and a mineral crystal is cheaper! maybe?


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> at lest give the option to have either solid or see through.
> 
> surely from a cost perspective, less stainless and a mineral crystal is cheaper! maybe?


Hmm. Mineral crystal. Sounds interesting. Would complete the vintage feel. Maybe Plexi?


----------



## stockae92

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. Mineral crystal. Sounds interesting. Would complete the vintage feel. Maybe Plexi?


Yes on a dome Plexi cyrstal


----------



## jamesezra

stockae92 said:


> Yes on a dome Plexi cyrstal


Great taste


----------



## green_pea

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. Mineral crystal. Sounds interesting. Would complete the vintage feel. Maybe Plexi?


most see through case backs use a mineral crystal just due to cost.

i think they have gone solid case back so it is more in tune with the original design.


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> most see through case backs use a mineral crystal just due to cost.
> 
> i think they have gone solid case back so it is more in tune with the original design.


ah... I was referring to the front  plexiglass to complete the vintage look


----------



## jamesezra

Bigeye for the day!


----------



## green_pea

jamesezra said:


> Bigeye for the day!


Strap suits it well

i didnt realise how long 4 weeks can take to pass when your waiting for a phone call from Longines!

i need this watch!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

First post here, all the way from Canada. Picked mine up yesterday, about 4 weeks earlier than originally thought and couldn’t be happier.

I had a chance to see one in the metal earlier this year and knew I needed it then but wasn’t able to buy it from a seller.

Finally got around to it a few weeks ago and put a deposit on one and two weeks later it showed up.

I immediately removed the stock strap and had 3 waiting in the wings from Barton to get a bit of a feel for what looks best (in my eyes). I find the stock strap a bit blah in my opinion but am happy with this strap monster, it’s hard to find something it doesn’t look great on! I’m looking to find someone to make a custom canvas strap that looks like it’s been through hell and back, a very raw look as I think the canvas suits this extremely well.

Overall, an amazing piece for the price, I feel it punches far above its cost!


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> Strap suits it well
> 
> i didnt realise how long 4 weeks can take to pass when your waiting for a phone call from Longines!
> 
> i need this watch!


Soon soon! I sure the call will come soon


----------



## jamesezra

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> First post here, all the way from Canada. Picked mine up yesterday, about 4 weeks earlier than originally thought and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I had a chance to see one in the metal earlier this year and knew I needed it then but wasn't able to buy it from a seller.
> 
> Finally got around to it a few weeks ago and put a deposit on one and two weeks later it showed up.
> 
> I immediately removed the stock strap and had 3 waiting in the wings from Barton to get a bit of a feel for what looks best (in my eyes). I find the stock strap a bit blah in my opinion but am happy with this strap monster, it's hard to find something it doesn't look great on! I'm looking to find someone to make a custom canvas strap that looks like it's been through hell and back, a very raw look as I think the canvas suits this extremely well.
> 
> Overall, an amazing piece for the price, I feel it punches far above its cost!


I really like the tan one.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I checked one out in the metal. The case finishing is fantastic! Brushing was very even. The dial was crisp. It does feel a little slab sided. Still considering one.


----------



## green_pea

just received! very impressed.
standard strap is not the best so trialing on some nato and canvas, green seems to work the best


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> just received! very impressed.
> standard strap is not the best so trialing on some nato and canvas, green seems to work the best
> View attachment 13642211
> 
> 
> View attachment 13642215


Welcome to the club! Glad you like it and yes, the stock strap isn't that amazing.

I have this in the works though. Shall see if it works when it arrives!


----------



## green_pea

jamesezra said:


> Welcome to the club! Glad you like it and yes, the stock strap isn't that amazing.
> 
> I have this in the works though. Shall see if it works when it arrives!


Thankyou.

i saw a photo of one in the thread like that but black and thought that suited it really well. that one will look amazing! where it from?


----------



## jamesezra

green_pea said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> i saw a photo of one in the thread like that but black and thought that suited it really well. that one will look amazing! where it from?


Thanks! It's from a strapmaker called PirateStraps. You can drop Stefano a message on FB


----------



## green_pea




----------



## green_pea

green canvas love!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I think the canvas straps are well suited to the BigEye. I have a green canvas as well as this one...this sees more wrist time


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I think the canvas straps are well suited to the BigEye. I have a green canvas as well as this one...this sees more wrist time


looks amazing on that colour!


----------



## jamesezra

And here's the strap!


----------



## green_pea

i keep putting the original strap on an think, why don't i like this strap? its actually a rather quality built strap though i think it is the edge stitching at the lug ends is what is killing it

So, i have removed them on photoshop and looks substantially better IMHO.

What do you guys think?

Thanks Hodinkee for the quality strap photo


----------



## Mixlflik

jamesezra said:


> And here's the strap!


That strap looks great. Gives the Big Eye an "automobile" feel. I've never had it on the original strap, preferring nato straps. But I might have to reconsider a leather strap now that I've seen this one on it...


----------



## jamesezra

Mixlflik said:


> That strap looks great. Gives the Big Eye an "automobile" feel. I've never had it on the original strap, preferring nato straps. But I might have to reconsider a leather strap now that I've seen this one on it...


Thanks buddy! That was what I thought too.

I had the BigEye on a grey suede racing strap and it goes equally well.

Give it a go!


----------



## sfl1979




----------



## Kirns

sfl1979 said:


> View attachment 13716311


nice pic!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mixlflik

I like the green nato... a bit of a military flare. The Big Eye is really versatile from all the great shots on this thread. All you need to do is change the strap and you have a brand new watch! I wonder if the Breguet XX Big Eye is as versatile, with the diver-like bezel on it. I like the Breguet bezel, but the simplicity of the Longines really allows a strap change to have a big visual impact. The lower (much lower) price of the Longines is nice, too, of course.

Thanks for the photo! I’m going to put a green nato on my to buy list.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> green canvas love!
> View attachment 13675023


Where did you get your canvas strap? Mine are from Barton but I'm always looking for another. I have one coming from Thailand soon...this watch really suits canvas well


----------



## Mixlflik

Just went to Barton’s website. They have some nice looking straps... Not exactly cheap, but not crazy either. What’s the quality like? I was eyeing a quick release canvas model. Thanks!


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Where did you get your canvas strap? Mine are from Barton but I'm always looking for another. I have one coming from Thailand soon...this watch really suits canvas well


i actually made it myself, it looks terrible but im working on making a better one.


----------



## bbjai

Mixlflik said:


> Just went to Barton's website. They have some nice looking straps... Not exactly cheap, but not crazy either. What's the quality like? I was eyeing a quick release canvas model. Thanks!


They are okay straps. some of them have QC problems like stitching coming loose. I had a spring bar snap but i did wash and machine dry it but in a protective washing case. so the canvas shrunk and too much pressure on the spring bars i guess made it snap. i have yet to wash my second one but i am going to hang dry it this time around to see if it will shrink. They aren't super think canvas straps but its good enough IMO. it wears in pretty nicely as well only took me two wears to mold it to my wrist.

I am still using the old strap even with my keeper threads all loose and i substituted a normal spring bar in place of the broken quick release. It's my get it dirty to hell strap. still holding up even with all the flaws but i wouldn't wear it out out but i wouldnt mind just using it on my beater to do dirty chores, still keeps the watch on my wrist.

If you want something a little more refined check out blushark's new cordura straps. It's got a leather lining inside. There is some QC issues too but its 26 bucks and if you get 5 straps its even cheaper like 16 bucks a strap. for the price it ain't bad.


----------



## bbjai

double post please delete this


----------



## Mixlflik

green_pea said:


> i actually made it myself, it looks terrible but im working on making a better one.


You made your own strap? That's mighty industrious of you! I've toyed with the idea, but I found $2 straps (including shipping) from China on Wish.com and figured there was no way to make my own for that low a price... and gave up on the DOY idea. But I'm mighty impressed that you went the extra mile.


----------



## Mixlflik

green_pea said:


> i actually made it myself, it looks terrible but im working on making a better one.


You made your own strap? That's mighty industrious of you! I've toyed with the idea, but I found $2 nato straps (including shipping) from China on Wish.com and figured there was no way to make my own for that low a price... and promptly gave up on the DOY idea. But I'm mighty impressed that you went the extra mile.


----------



## green_pea

Mixlflik said:


> You made your own strap? That's mighty industrious of you! I've toyed with the idea, but I found $2 straps (including shipping) from China on Wish.com and figured there was no way to make my own for that low a price... and gave up on the DOY idea. But I'm mighty impressed that you went the extra mile.


Thankyou sir! i was in the same boat buying straps left right and centre from china for next to nothing, but would never last and were never exactly as i wanted. So i watched a few youtube videos and wala, i made one. Honestly with some basic tools and some craft supplies, i would advise to take the plunge!


----------



## green_pea

Mixlflik said:


> You made your own strap? That's mighty industrious of you! I've toyed with the idea, but I found $2 nato straps (including shipping) from China on Wish.com and figured there was no way to make my own for that low a price... and promptly gave up on the DOY idea. But I'm mighty impressed that you went the extra mile.


Here is my second one, I'm not willing to show a close up of the first version as it's terrible lol


----------



## Mixlflik

green_pea said:


> Here is my second one, I'm not willing to show a close up of the first version as it's terrible lol


That's really nice... I'm totally impressed. I'm also pretty confident that I'm not that talented.

Oh, and the first we do anything it's usually "rough." That's how humans learn, trial and error. I can't wait to see how version 3.0 comes out!


----------



## green_pea

👌


----------



## sfl1979




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Mixlflik said:


> Just went to Barton's website. They have some nice looking straps... Not exactly cheap, but not crazy either. What's the quality like? I was eyeing a quick release canvas model. Thanks!


I think the quality is great, I've had no issues at all. They are a bit plain though, I've seen some on Clockwork Synergy as well and I'm inclined to buy a couple from there as they look more refined. I have a leather strap from Barton as well and have been happy with it as well.

I've bought straps from Strapsco as well and find the Dassari straps really good and tapered which the Barton straps are not.

All in all I think you'll be happy with the product, the price is very reasonable and both companies have good customer service if you need to take things that far.


----------



## Mixlflik

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I think the quality is great, I've had no issues at all. They are a bit plain though, I've seen some on Clockwork Synergy as well and I'm inclined to buy a couple from there as they look more refined. I have a leather strap from Barton as well and have been happy with it as well.
> 
> I've bought straps from Strapsco as well and find the Dassari straps really good and tapered which the Barton straps are not.
> 
> All in all I think you'll be happy with the product, the price is very reasonable and both companies have good customer service if you need to take things that far.


Thanks for the watch strap sites, I'll have to check them out... I'm always mooning over strap options for Longines. It's so versatile it can take just about any strap and look great. Buying the Big Eye was a definite win on the strap front.

That said, here's my latest Christmas gift strap ($2 from Wish):


----------



## Mixlflik

Duplicate post, still trying to figure out the site on my iPad. I’m such a noob.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Playing it safe with this


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Playing it safe with this


loving the dark colored strap!


----------



## Hunterfate

My new Bigeye on DiModell Chronissimo. Loving this watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mixlflik

Hunterfate said:


> My new Bigeye on DiModell Chronissimo. Loving this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That black strap makes the Big Eye look all classy. Nice. I'd wear that to the office any day. And then Verveloguy's brown strap has that military vibe going, also quite nice. A great casual appearance, in my eyes. I'm pretty sure I haven't seen a strap yet that makes this Longines look off, bad, or funny.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

That black strap looks great, I'd like to see some other views of the strap...please 

I have some other colours of the leather already and waiting for a special leather to show up along with three canvas straps...end of January I believe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Some dark brown pigskin leather


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jaspert said:


> There's another thread about BigEye going since January but here's a few pics of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13088125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088127


Man, that dial almost looks brown in this pic...looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Good morning














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

More pictures on Di Modell strap. It's thick but very comfy


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

And here it is on Fortis leather strap I found in a drawer. I like it very much 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Just waiting on mine to arrive this week and love this thread. Given me plenty of food for thought when I comes to strap choices. Man I love this style. Reminds me so much of vintage breguet. I fell in love immediately when I saw this.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> Just waiting on mine to arrive this week and love this thread. Given me plenty of food for thought when I comes to strap choices. Man I love this style. Reminds me so much of vintage breguet. I fell in love immediately when I saw this.
> View attachment 13802273
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Is that your Breguet? It's so awesome!

I'm looking forward to my 50th birthday, a ways off still, when I'm picking up a type XXI transatlantique titanium, I love that model with the applied numerals & rattrapante chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Goodness me I wish!! I tried it on at Bonham's auction in December. It's one of my dream watches. Sold for about 18k I believe. So beautiful isn't it

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Everything about that Breguet is absolutely fantastic!

They’re not cheap but they ARE a Breguet, such history & quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> Just waiting on mine to arrive this week and love this thread. Given me plenty of food for thought when I comes to strap choices. Man I love this style. Reminds me so much of vintage breguet. I fell in love immediately when I saw this.
> View attachment 13802273
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Congrats on your purchase, you won't be disappointed. It's a great piece, I love mine.

I'll post later with all of the straps I have for it so far, waiting on 4 more (3 canvas & 1 leather). I have 7 I use so far that see use & 2 that didn't make the cut so I messed around with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Yes I literally can not wait! It's a wedding gift from my soon to be wife. She's a keeper!! Sadly I can't wear it until July so this is going to hurt! I'll work on that though.

I am going to be using a combo of the attached straps. That Heuer is mine in this case 














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

As promised, here is the compilation of straps so far. Laid out from favourite to least (L-R), based on look and quality. I love the look of the distressed black second from the right but the quality is lacking. The furthest right strap was a pre-owned purchase, price was right but not the look in my opinion.

Still waiting for 2 custom, one is truly bespoke and will be very specific to this watch. Also have another 2 distressed canvas straps on there way which I can't wait for.

So many options for this watch, it can be a never ending cycle. There are so many great ideas in this thread...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How have I not seen this before?!?! I was thinking the same thing, how do you like it on the bund?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Man, that dial almost looks brown in this pic...looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Repost of a repost but....does anyone else see the subdials? Is this an optical illusion because mine are circular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Found interesting Morellato strap in drawer. It's reddish brown


----------



## Krish47

Made myself a proud owner of the Big EYE, this new year. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Made myself a proud owner of the Big EYE, this new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Looks great with the strap, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks great with the strap, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

thealphabeta said:


> Just waiting on mine to arrive this week and love this thread. Given me plenty of food for thought when I comes to strap choices. Man I love this style. Reminds me so much of vintage breguet. I fell in love immediately when I saw this.
> View attachment 13802273
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I strongly suspect the original Avigation was Longines' version of the Type XX.


----------



## green_pea

thealphabeta said:


> Yes I literally can not wait! It's a wedding gift from my soon to be wife. She's a keeper!! Sadly I can't wear it until July so this is going to hurt! I'll work on that though.
> 
> I am going to be using a combo of the attached straps. That Heuer is mine in this case
> View attachment 13802423
> View attachment 13802425
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Man, you have a nice strap collection there! cant wait to see the bigeye on some of those!!


----------



## green_pea

Krish47 said:


> Made myself a proud owner of the Big EYE, this new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This is a nice colour, suits well! what brand is this?


----------



## thealphabeta

green_pea said:


> Man, you have a nice strap collection there! cant wait to see the bigeye on some of those!!


Thank you mate. I make them so luckily have pretty good access to a wide range 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Made myself a proud owner of the Big EYE, this new year.


Hey! Nice present you've got for yourself there. Is there any noticeable difference in quality compared to Hamilton?
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Krish47

green_pea said:


> This is a nice colour, suits well! what brand is this?


Thanks mate.

Its a Collareb strap..

https://shop.colareb.it/index.php


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Hey! Nice present you've got for yourself there. Is there any noticeable difference in quality compared to Hamilton?
> Wear it in good health!


Thanks mate...

That's s tricky one to answer mate....

I really liked all the hammy's i had... No complaints at all...

But i reckon Longines Big eye stands above all the hammy's i had in the below segments IMHO.

1) Attention to detail.
2) Elegance

Big eye's dial is one of the best one i had seen.. Hands down....


----------



## Krish47

Opened up the case back of Big eye today to regulate the watch by my watch maker&#8230;..got it regulated to +2 sec per day&#8230;. Was running about +15 sec per day&#8230;

And he was really thrilled by seeing the decorations in the movement and When he send me the pics, I was too ..

Why would Longines hide their fantastic movement , this beauty is deserved to be seen.

I reckon they use Nivachoc Shock Protection system. That's what I could see from the pic. My PO 8500 has also the same kinda shock absorption. That's all I could find from the pic. . But I'm no expert, still a newbie in learning watch stuff&#8230;.


----------



## Kirns

I also wish they didn't hide the movement, truly admirable (almost comparable to a Zenith EP). Looking at that blue vertical clutch would bring a smile to my face every day I wore this piece.



Krish47 said:


> Opened up the case back of Big eye today to regulate the watch by my watch maker&#8230;..got it regulated to +2 sec per day&#8230;. Was running about +15 sec per day&#8230;
> 
> And he was really thrilled by seeing the decorations in the movement and When he send me the pics, I was too ..
> 
> Why would Longines hide their fantastic movement , this beauty is deserved to be seen.
> 
> I reckon they use Nivachoc Shock Protection system. That's what I could see from the pic. My PO 8500 has also the same kinda shock absorption. That's all I could find from the pic. . But I'm no expert, still a newbie in learning watch stuff&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13811873
> 
> 
> View attachment 13811871


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Opened up the case back of Big eye today to regulate the watch by my watch maker&#8230;..got it regulated to +2 sec per day&#8230;. Was running about +15 sec per day&#8230;
> 
> And he was really thrilled by seeing the decorations in the movement and When he send me the pics, I was too ..
> 
> Why would Longines hide their fantastic movement , this beauty is deserved to be seen.
> 
> I reckon they use Nivachoc Shock Protection system. That's what I could see from the pic. My PO 8500 has also the same kinda shock absorption. That's all I could find from the pic. . But I'm no expert, still a newbie in learning watch stuff&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13811873
> 
> 
> View attachment 13811871


The movement is truly beautiful to look at and it would be a great "option" for some. I personally think it would detract from the heritage feel.

For me, there's something to be said about the good old days of watchmaking when the quality was just there, not to see but because it could and should be.

I'm happy knowing there's a beautiful precision movement lurking above my wrist, you can't see it but you know it's there...that brings me joy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Grey calf!


----------



## green_pea

Krish47 said:


> Opened up the case back of Big eye today to regulate the watch by my watch maker&#8230;..got it regulated to +2 sec per day&#8230;. Was running about +15 sec per day&#8230;
> 
> And he was really thrilled by seeing the decorations in the movement and When he send me the pics, I was too ..
> 
> Why would Longines hide their fantastic movement , this beauty is deserved to be seen.
> 
> I reckon they use Nivachoc Shock Protection system. That's what I could see from the pic. My PO 8500 has also the same kinda shock absorption. That's all I could find from the pic. . But I'm no expert, still a newbie in learning watch stuff&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13811873
> 
> 
> View attachment 13811871


thanks for sharing. its just a shame its not shown as its so beautifully decorated!


----------



## thealphabeta

So it's here! Sadly it's a wedding gift so I won't get to wear it for some time but I was lucky enough to get a good discount on new.

It's a strap monster alright!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> So it's here! Sadly it's a wedding gift so I won't get to wear it for some time but I was lucky enough to get a good discount on new.
> 
> It's a strap monster alright!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations! You'll have some fun waiting lol.

That honey color strap looks fantastic, I want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Thanks buddy. Yes it's going to be a tough wait that's for sure!! The honey brown looks amazing doesn't it. That's my choice too. Love the combo. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> Thanks buddy. Yes it's going to be a tough wait that's for sure!! The honey brown looks amazing doesn't it. That's my choice too. Love the combo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'll be in touch, I've been looking for that colour in a quality strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Switch up to canvas earlier today.

Not great lighting though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Canvas looks great on this one

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> Canvas looks great on this one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Have 3 canvas straps on the way, itching for them because they're higher end than this one.

Picked up this distressed black leather as well, not sure on the quality but I like the look.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Yes canvas is a good combo indeed. I don't like the comfort on the wrist though unless they're lined well. 

Black I'm not so sure of. I think it suits colour better personally 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Waiting for leather lined canvas, these are pretty comfy though, no issues from me. I’ll comment once I get them.

AGREED!!! Black was a test, I figured I’d wear it around home in case it’s worse than I think quality wise lol. Colour of any kind is fantastic with this watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

thealphabeta said:


> So it's here! Sadly it's a wedding gift so I won't get to wear it for some time but I was lucky enough to get a good discount on new.
> 
> It's a strap monster alright!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh my - love versatile watches and love those straps!


----------



## thealphabeta

Thanks buddy. Pretty versatile huh. I make the straps too so appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Krish47

Today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Good morning








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Some old radium lume (edited)

i kind of like it


----------



## green_pea

This is an old AliExpress strap that was falling apart. Some glue and new stitching got her back in action


----------



## Hunterfate

Saturday coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210

thealphabeta said:


> So it's here! Sadly it's a wedding gift so I won't get to wear it for some time but I was lucky enough to get a good discount on new.
> 
> It's a strap monster alright!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That tan strap is an absolute winner. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Thanks buddy 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Gotta love the lume














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Good morning BigEye lovers


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> View attachment 13853343


Love it, canvas suits this watch so much!

I've got 3 canvas on the way and one in particular just for the BigEye, I'm getting excited lol. I hope they arrive early this coming week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Absolutely love what Longines have done with this. Strap changes bring something new every time!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Coffee time!


----------



## Mixlflik

Just got a new band... bright orange. Thought I'd go crazy and see if an obnoxious color would look good. My vote is a resounding yes. I have yet to see a band that looks bad on the Longines Big Eye.


----------



## eyfa

hello big fans!


----------



## eyfa

hello big fans!


----------



## Hunterfate

Coffee in the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Big eye with some unknown image filter....


----------



## Hunterfate

Home from work. No filter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

It seems like I've been waiting forever for some custom straps from Thailand and they finally arrived today.

I was very excited for the canvas strap but I think the extra layer (canvas on leather) is a bit too thick and doesn't fit just yet so the additional leather strap works for now.

Not sure if I need curved spring bars or some modification to the strap just yet.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

After some minor surgery to thin out the spring bar loop it's finally installed & I'm super happy with the look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> After some minor surgery to thin out the spring bar loop it's finally installed & I'm super happy with the look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow mate, that's an awesome looking strap..


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, that's an awesome looking strap..


Thanks, it was the one I've been dying to get & was disappointed when it didn't fit right away. A slight modification & it's where it should be, on the BigEye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> View attachment 13898535
> View attachment 13898537
> 
> 
> After some minor surgery to thin out the spring bar loop it's finally installed & I'm super happy with the look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've stuck to the supplied leather- but yrs on that canvas type strap has got me thinking








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

amg786 said:


> I've stuck to the supplied leather- but yrs on that canvas type strap has got me thinking
> View attachment 13901083
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is canvas on leather, it is my first like it. It's a bit thicker than I'm used to but it is very comfortable. My personal thoughts are canvas suits this watch perfectly but that's all subjective. To me, I don't see this as a dress piece in any way, it's more of a casual rugged piece that I see best on distressed leather or worn out canvas. I'm looking forward to seeing how this wears and ages/fades over time.

I have 2 other canvas straps arriving in the next week or so which I'm also excited to see. I will post those as well.

The canvas straps I've seen on here all look great. I initially thought green or darker colours would look best but the lighter colours seem to match the lume nicely and this was the first colour of custom canvas I chose. That being said, I have a green & grey coming next, variety is key.

The one thing I like about this thread is the variety I get to see and being surprised at what I hadn't thought would look good when it actually does. The other thing is that this watch really does look great on anything, even if I personally don't think it's the best option, I have yet to see something that looks bad on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Love this keychain too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Sunny day is Bigeye day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Got a new canvas / leather shoes for Big eye.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Got a new canvas / leather shoes for Big eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I see the canvas but looks like you're shoeless 

Looks great! Where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I see the canvas but looks like you're shoeless
> 
> Looks great! Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-d:-d:-d.

Thanks mate. Its from "sydneystrapco", an online watch strap retailer in Sydney. Their Canvas/ leather combo is the best IMO..


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> :-d:-d:-d.
> 
> Thanks mate. Its from "sydneystrapco", an online watch strap retailer in Sydney. Their Canvas/ leather combo is the best IMO..


Rolled edge canvas with leather back? Looks thin too which is nice. Price?

I have a couple from Barton, straight canvas though and comfortable.

My newest one is thick, leather on canvas, it's comfier than I thought but I wish it was a touch thinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Rolled edge canvas with leather back? Looks thin too which is nice. Price?
> 
> I have a couple from Barton, straight canvas though and comfortable.
> 
> My newest one is thick, leather on canvas, it's comfier than I thought but I wish it was a touch thinner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mate, its the rolled edge with Canvas..And as you said its thin....

I paid around 28 AUD ( 20 USD) for it. And its really a great strap for that price.. Link below . I reckon they ship worldwide..

https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/collections/two-piece-straps/products/canvas-calf-khaki


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate, its the rolled edge with Canvas..And as you said its thin....
> 
> I paid around 28 AUD ( 20 USD) for it. And its really a great strap for that price.. Link below . I reckon they ship worldwide..
> 
> https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/collections/two-piece-straps/products/canvas-calf-khaki


Awesome! Thanks for the info. Looks like a great strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New canvas strap, was supposed to have a sewn in GPF buckle but came with this lol













Now to find a good buckle, any suggestions on where to look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> New canvas strap, was supposed to have a sewn in GPF buckle but came with this lol
> View attachment 13926905
> View attachment 13926907
> 
> Now to find a good buckle, any suggestions on where to look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap looks awesome mate.

Buckle looks someone tried to be innovative and got back fired.

Maybe you can have a look at the Hirsch buckles. They have some.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Speedy tuesday ? I think not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thoughts?

























I have a favourite, what do you think looks good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> The strap looks awesome mate.
> 
> Buckle looks someone tried to be innovative and got back fired.
> 
> Maybe you can have a look at the Hirsch buckles. They have some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks on both comments, I'll check out Hirsch (I actually didn't even think of them for buckles only).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 13929675
> View attachment 13929677
> View attachment 13929679
> View attachment 13929681
> 
> I have a favourite, what do you think looks good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last pic is my fav with the 1832 no.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> The last pic is my fav with the 1832 no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Someone got a great deal on your BigEye, what's next on your list?

Sorry to see you leave the thread (maybe), guess I'll have to stalk...ummm...follow you now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Someone got a great deal on your BigEye, what's next on your list?
> 
> Sorry to see you leave the thread (maybe), guess I'll have to stalk...ummm...follow you now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to let it go mate, but i WILL follow this wonderful thread.

Recently bought the Omega SMP 300M 2018 Blue dial version from one of the Forum member, so had to let this guy go to offset the SMP purchase...

I had let go lot of my watches in my collection before , but there are only two watches which still hurts me when i sold them. :--(

One is my Hamilton railroad petite second hand , Not the new version , the old version with the cyclops and

Second is the Big eye ..

Some day i can reacquire them again.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> I had to let it go mate, but i WILL follow this wonderful thread.
> 
> Recently bought the Omega SMP 300M 2018 Blue dial version from one of the Forum member, so had to let this guy go to offset the SMP purchase...
> 
> I had let go lot of my watches in my collection before , but there are only two watches which still hurts me when i sold them. :--(
> 
> One is my Hamilton railroad petite second hand , Not the new version , the old version with the cyclops and
> 
> Second is the Big eye ..
> 
> Some day i can reacquire them again.


We'll have to talk, I'm still unwilling to let pieces go, I'm not sure how to do it.

Great pick up, enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Thanks mate. 

And please try to keep your collections as long as possible. 

I usually sell my watches mainly due to the below reason.

** Forced to sell to fund or offset a new purchase. **


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardaway

Any thoughts on the case construction, fit, or finish?


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Hardaway said:


> Any thoughts on the case construction, fit, or finish?


It's my highest end watch to date so I can't attest to it based on other watches but...

The construction seems solid, everything lines up as it should, the brushing is bang on (smooth and very consistent), the polished parts have no defects, lines are all very crisp.

All in all, the entire piece is very well done. They make fabulous time pieces at reasonable prices.

I'm super happy with everything, all hands line up as they should and the dial finishing is very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soubido

On a NATO


----------



## Mixlflik

The wife and daughter didn't like the orange band, said it looked "cheap" and "garish", respectively. So I went back to the blue nato with the offset white and brown stripes...


----------



## green_pea

Anyone tried a beads of rice style on theirs?
I may have to try and photoshop one onto a BOR bracelet if no one has one


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Haq

EDIT: Opps wrong thread


----------



## Hunterfate

Happy Pi day everybody . Did you know that Albert Einstein was born on this day and he wore a Longines (later in life of course not on the day he was born  )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thought I'd throw this out there since I bought these for my BigEye & find I like lighter coloured canvas more so I'm selling two Bosphorus canvas straps.





















New IWC style buckles installed, please ignore Rolex buckles.

Rolled edge - $90 USD (worn for a few hours)
Raw edge - $80 USD (unworn)
Tracked shipping included.

I'm in Canada, heading to Minneapolis for NCAA Final Four weekend (April 6th-8th) & can ship then if you're in the USA and want to avoid any additional shipping/customs fees that may pop up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thought I'd throw this out there since I bought these for my BigEye & find I like lighter coloured canvas more so I'm selling two Bosphorus canvas straps.
> 
> New IWC style buckles installed, please ignore Rolex buckles.
> 
> Rolled edge - $90 USD (worn for a few hours)
> Raw edge - $80 USD (unworn)
> Tracked shipping included.
> 
> I'm in Canada, heading to Minneapolis for NCAA Final Four weekend (April 6th) & can ship then if you're in the USA and want to avoid any additional shipping/customs fees that may pop up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both the straps looks nice mate. I reckon you got it custom made, right?


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Both the straps looks nice mate. I reckon you got it custom made, right?


Thanks!

Yep, the Bosphorus site has drop down choices though. I've taken $10 off each one plus haven't asked for the additional customs/duty charges I paid (another $15).

The quality is awesome but I just don't see myself breaking away from the beige canvas with the custom leather keepers, it just seems to be the right choice for me. So much that I'm considering getting a thinner one but identical.

The rolled edge is awesome, I love the feel but I think a pop of colour would be better for me. The raw edge is already so pliable and ready for wear although I haven't worn it and will leave it unworn. Both are real quality straps.

If they don't sell I'll find something with 20mm lugs that I can wear them with down the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thought I'd throw out another pic on a custom leather strap.













Looks like I need to clean the van lol

I've been searching for ideas for 2 new straps, I think I'm going to get another beige canvas only thinner & a leather bund that works with the canvas as well. Still yet to confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.aholic

Looking at these awesome wristies of this lovely watch has further cemented my desire to get this. Since I don't live in the US and that's where I intend to buy this one from on a visit, can you guys please give me an idea on how much discount can be availed from the AD's there for this piece? Retail is around $2600 and on watchrecon one can find this one for around $2100 brand new from a reseller....What would be a good realistic price to buy this off the AD directly......thx


----------



## green_pea

i ended up finding a AD in the burbs that would do 20% off RRP here in Australia. The big longines only shop in the city wouldn’t budge on price, definitely shop around! It will not disappoint, I will never sell mine


----------



## fish70

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

watch.aholic said:


> Looking at these awesome wristies of this lovely watch has further cemented my desire to get this. Since I don't live in the US and that's where I intend to buy this one from on a visit, can you guys please give me an idea on how much discount can be availed from the AD's there for this piece? Retail is around $2600 and on watchrecon one can find this one for around $2100 brand new from a reseller....What would be a good realistic price to buy this off the AD directly......thx


I bought mine through AD in Canada and a 25% discount. My guess is your number of $2100 is fairly close. One AD wasn't giving any discount yet the other gave me that. For me, this was my first purchase through an AD and it was well worth it as the best I could find pre-owned was only a couple hundred dollars less than buying from AD.

There's one on Chrono24 from East Time LLC new at $1838 USD, no real info of who they are and they don't appear to have a store or a website. Through Chrono24, you can purchased via an escrow account so you are secure.

I would highly recommend it, it's a great size at 41mm (not too small, not too big), finish quality is excellent, it's been very accurate and can handle practically any strap you can throw at it.

Disclaimer: once you start swapping straps it will be hard to stop, at least for a while until you find the right one. Be prepared to spend some money on straps as well, that part took me a bit by surprise and added up quickly (10 purchased just for the BigEye). I found the stock strap a bit lacklustre, but that goes for most watches at prices well above this as well.

I absolutely love mine, it's here to stay! Good luck in your search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.aholic

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I bought mine through AD in Canada and a 25% discount. My guess is your number of $2100 is fairly close. One AD wasn't giving any discount yet the other gave me that. For me, this was my first purchase through an AD and it was well worth it as the best I could find pre-owned was only a couple hundred dollars less than buying from AD.
> 
> There's one on Chrono24 from East Time LLC new at $1838 USD, no real info of who they are and they don't appear to have a store or a website. Through Chrono24, you can purchased via an escrow account so you are secure.
> 
> I would highly recommend it, it's a great size at 41mm (not too small, not too big), finish quality is excellent, it's been very accurate and can handle practically any strap you can throw at it.
> 
> Disclaimer: once you start swapping straps it will be hard to stop, at least for a while until you find the right one. Be prepared to spend some money on straps as well, that part took me a bit by surprise and added up quickly (10 purchased just for the BigEye). I found the stock strap a bit lacklustre, but that goes for most watches at prices well above this as well.
> 
> I absolutely love mine, it's here to stay! Good luck in your search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh...mine will go on a mesh straightaway!

Thanks for all the info....I did check chrono24 but I've never purchased something so expensive online and would rather prefer to walk in to a AD or have a F2F deal.....


----------



## watch.aholic

...sorry double post


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

First real time on a nato, I think it's ok but some colour would be better personally







A better quality nato would help too, soon...I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

That nato truly sucks, StrapsCo Dassari leather though...awesome & well priced








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mixlflik

When I was looking to buy mine I saw one online from a gray market dealer for around $1,900. It took me six attempts, but I finally found a brick and mortar authorized dealer with one so I could try it on. I told them what I saw it for online and admitted that the warranty (not available from the online option) had some value... then I asked for a better than list price. The $2,100 figure is pretty darn close to what I paid. 

Good luck. And heed the warning about straps...


----------



## green_pea

Enjoy!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> Enjoy!


Hmmmm 

More pics please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Not really a fan of the oyster on it , was Just testing to see if I want a bracelet or not, and also whether to try and get a curved end or straight end.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Does it fit easily enough? I’ve become a strap convert from previously being a bracelet guy. What are your thoughts?

I’m personally not a fan of the bracelet on it although it does give it an interesting look. I wonder if a straight end bracelet with a Breitling-esque look to it would go well.

I’ve been a fan of canvas & leather and have said so previously, I’m still searching for the right distressed canvas strap. I love my beige canvas but it’s a bit too thick so I will be ordering the identical strap about 1mm thinner which will help. It’s amazing how picky one can become lol. I may even look for a colourful canvas soon.

All in all, it is truly a fantastic watch! I love mine.

On another note, I noticed they are appearing on Jomashop with a 2-3 week lead time and a decent price. I’m still happy I bought mine from AD at an ever so slight cost difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

i too thought it should only bestrapped to the arm via a aged piece of leather but have become fond of vintage chrono's and though mine needed a bracelet!!



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Does it fit easily enough? I've become a strap convert from previously being a bracelet guy. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I'm personally not a fan of the bracelet on it although it does give it an interesting look. I wonder if a straight end bracelet with a Breitling-esque look to it would go well.
> 
> I've been a fan of canvas & leather and have said so previously, I'm still searching for the right distressed canvas strap. I love my beige canvas but it's a bit too thick so I will be ordering the identical strap about 1mm thinner which will help. It's amazing how picky one can become lol. I may even look for a colourful canvas soon.
> 
> All in all, it is truly a fantastic watch! I love mine.
> 
> On another note, I noticed they are appearing on Jomashop with a 2-3 week lead time and a decent price. I'm still happy I bought mine from AD at an ever so slight cost difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> i too thought it should only bestrapped to the arm via a aged piece of leather but have become fond of vintage chrono's and though mine needed a bracelet!!


Looks good, far better than I thought. Which bracelet? Any mod needed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks good, far better than I thought. Which bracelet? Any mod needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the bracelet was purchased from ebay china a while ago, just a cheap one. its not even stainless steel i found out lol

it doesnt fit very well either, just seeing what the style would look like.


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks good, far better than I thought. Which bracelet? Any mod needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the bracelet was purchased from ebay china a while ago, just a cheap one. its not even stainless steel i found out lol

it doesnt fit very well either, just seeing what the style would look like.


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

Add me to the club!! Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jaguarshark said:


> Add me to the club!! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winston dwight

Hey guys, 
normally in uhrforum.de active, I love this thread!

Here a few pics on Harveston Nato and Martu leather:


























cya!


----------



## green_pea

Canvas strap in the making. Unsure of what colour stitching though 🤔


----------



## Mixlflik

I’d go with a white stitching to match the watch face or a variation on the color of the band so it blends with the band. But that’s just me... One of my favorite straps right now is bright orange, so I might not be best judge.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> Canvas strap in the making. Unsure of what colour stitching though ?


That will look great, any way to do stitching of similar colour to the lume?

And...more pictures please! I have a thing for canvas straps on that watch, I'm always on the lookout 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Does anyone know what the lengths are for the OEM XL strap?


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That will look great, any way to do stitching of similar colour to the lume?
> 
> And...more pictures please! I have a thing for canvas straps on that watch, I'm always on the lookout
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i do have some light green i could try.

i shall do


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

Had this only two days, smile won't go away. (on a Heuerville strap).


----------



## Jaguarshark




----------



## yankeexpress

How thick is it? Is it thinner than the Autavia?









Looks quite thick


----------



## Jaguarshark

Doesnt feel that thick


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

14.5mm thick, it wears thinner I find. The Autavia is 15.8mm thick so it’s a fair bit thinner.

I have a few watches at 15.5-16mm thick, compared to those the BigEye seems very sleek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winston dwight

Here a few more pics I posted in uhrforum.de
Its a khaki colored Eulit Canvas, color called olive(?!) and an unknown black leather, maybe from RIOS.
HF with it


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

winston dwight said:


> Here a few more pics I posted in uhrforum.de
> Its a khaki colored Eulit Canvas, color called olive(?!) and an unknown black leather, maybe from RIOS.
> HF with it
> 
> View attachment 14082145
> View attachment 14082147
> View attachment 14082149
> View attachment 14082151
> View attachment 14082153
> View attachment 14082155
> View attachment 14082157


That colour of canvas works very well!!! I love the lighter colour canvas on that watch. I'm debating trying some coloured canvas soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

At work


----------



## Roningrad

Hi. Good day everyone. Fell in love with the avigation big eye. I’m considering purchasing one but I’m not quite sure how it would be on my 6.7sh” wrist in terms of its size (diameter) and thickness. Hope you can share your experience. It would be a huge help. In addition, How do you find its efficiency and -/+ second differential? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hunterfate

I have 7" wrist and Bigeye is on the upper side of size because of lugs but it is not too big. 

I wouldn't call it slim but it sits nice on the wrist, very comfy due to curved lugs, one of the most comfortable watches I ever wore.

Power reserve is very good and it has no screw in crown so I give it a turn or two occasionally. It never stopped on me and I work office desk job and rotate between three or four watches a week.

It gains 1-3 secs a day. No issue there.

I'm so glad I bought it because I wear only chronographs, I love pilot watches and I love changing the straps (and it is a strap monster). 

I love the fact that it has no date, but that could be a turndown for some folks. It has 30m WR - no problem for me, it is in line with pilot watches tradition, but it could be a problem for people trying to find one watch for all situations. 

I wash it under tap regularly like all my watches and that is no problem.


----------



## Mixlflik

My wrist is a little under 7” and I have no problem with the Big Eye. That said, I almost didn’t buy it because it looks huge (my wife, thankfully, pushed me to pull the trigger). I actually ended up comparing it to another watch I own and it was roughly the same size, which was a shock. I think the fact that it doesn’t have a bezel makes it appear larger than it really is. Height wise, it’s a bit tall but not outlandish by any means. 

AND if you like playing around with straps, well, this is almost a must own watch. I have yet to see a strap that looks bad on it. With the 20mm lug width it’s easy to find straps and you’ll probably be able to swap straps with another watch you own, too. I was really stressing over buying my Big Eye because of the size issue, but I’m so happy that I did. It actually gets more wrist time than my Rolex Air-King at this point. I even wear it to time my runs (with one of my rubber straps, of course).

Good luck and I, for one, say go for it!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I have a 6.75” wrist and I find it to be very easy to wear, the curved lugs help with that. I used to always wear 42mm and up, honestly the 41mm wears a bit smaller I think.

As mentioned above, it isn’t a thin watch but it’s not banging into door jambs, etc either. I don’t find it to be thick either, it seems to sit on your wrist well & can be worn under a sleeve if needed.

One of the things that drew me to the BigEye was the versatility, it really does look great on practically every strap. Make sure you add the strap costs to your budget as you will buy straps, I purchased 5 before I even received the watch and am now at over 10 with a few more on the way.

Accuracy is well within COSC specs, I haven’t checked recently as I’m working through my rotation & typically put it on at night or on the weekend. 

It has sat a bit lately as I’m waiting for a thinner replacement canvas strap as the one I love it on is a bit too thick, soooo....I ordered the exact same one 1.5mm thinner which should be here in a month or so, I added something to this one to see how I like it. Pics to follow when it arrives.

Get it! It’s a great piece, you won’t regret it. Mine will be with me for life, I even decided to get it over a moonwatch because I wanted something different. I believe I’m the only one in my city to have one, if there is another I haven’t seen it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Looks good on rubber too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks guys. Greatly appreciate it cervelo and mixlfit. Awesome tips. I’m into the big eye brotherhood it seems. Only competition the big eye has now is either a FOIS or MOTM. But the big eyes specs dwarfs the two 😁. I might cancel a page and cooper ordered zodiac Military Olympos purchase as well. Tough Wrist Decisions on the way. 

Truly awesome advice! Thanks once again.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I thought I should add some pics to add to my comments from before, it is 14.5mm thick but the case back shape allows it to sit down on your wrists, it sinks in so on the wrist it doesn't sit that high up.















I'm a bit biased as this is my highest end watch but the design & quality of the BigEye make it such an attractive value proposition that I couldn't walk away from it. There are some good deals in the pre-owned market. I feel this won't be the case in a few years, not sure if the value will increase but it was definitely well worth my investment when I purchased it...regardless of what happens in the future.

Whatever you decide, I'm sure you'll get many years of enjoyment out of your choice if it's what you want. I love this thing, it makes me happy anytime I wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside

jamesezra said:


>


Lovely watch, and in a fantastic car as well! I am a Mazda Sales Specialist in Pennsylvania, you made a great choice in both your timepiece, and your vehicle. 
Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Phandyside said:


> Lovely watch, and in a fantastic car as well! I am a Mazda Sales Specialist in Pennsylvania, you made a great choice in both your timepiece, and your vehicle.
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! Both are serving me well I would say


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I thought I should show some love to a custom leather strap I haven't worn in a while. Since the proper thickness canvas is coming as a replacement to my current one worn on the BigEye it was time for a different look.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Wow! Awesome strap cervelo! At 20mm, this would definitely match up with a lot of timepieces. Whereabouts did you purchase this? Thanks.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Roningrad said:


> Wow! Awesome strap cervelo! At 20mm, this would definitely match up with a lot of timepieces. Whereabouts did you purchase this? Thanks.


Thanks, found him on Etsy. Very reasonably priced, great quality IMO.

https://www.instagram.com/pannlshop/?hl=en

I love it but it doesn't see much wrist time. The canvas strap I bought from him suits it very well, I just ordered another canvas identical only thinner which will most likely be a mainstay for this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thoughts?...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mixlflik

Just got a new strap for the Big Eye. I switched it over from my new toy, an Amfibia Reef (basically the updated version of a Vostok Amphibia). The "racer" strap and 20mm lug width were two of the reasons I bought the Reef (aside from the fact I liked the way it looked and the idea of owning the "original" and updated version of the Russian diver). I think the "racer" strap looks better on the Big Eye than on the Reef - not much of a surprise there. That said I like the reef on the green nato...


----------



## green_pea

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Strap change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Bosphorus rolled edge canvas in greyish olive...bought for the BigEye but has only seen time on my Hamilton Khaki. It was time for a change.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

Gray gator.


----------



## Roningrad

Hi Guys, the Big eye im supposed to size-check has been sold and theres no other stock on hand in here  for me to try on. Anyone in the group has a collection of both the Big eye and a 42mm Omega Planet Ocean, Seamaster 300, a Rolex Sub or any Rolex Sub Homage? It would be great to have pictures of them side by side as a comparative basis. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Question for this group, is anyone having issues with magnetizing this piece far too easily? 

It happened to me a few months ago & I’m sure it happened again recently. It doesn’t happen with any other timepiece though and nothing any different about where I wear it or what I do with it. If anything, I baby it and don’t the others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

On bund. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## green_pea

👌


----------



## green_pea

Enjoy your day fellow bigeye fans


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thought I'd try something different...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to my favourite combo...







Found out my new canvas is on its way, same look but thinner and should do the trick. I added a little something extra to give it a try, not sure I'll like it yet but worth a shot...







I'm excited to see how it works!

Have a great Tuesday BigEye group!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Enjoy


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New arrival...still a work in progress with the pad but the canvas colour is a perfect fit in my eyes













Strap is the perfect length for no pad, need a slightly longer strap to use the pad...back to the drawing board

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> New arrival...still a work in progress with the pad but the canvas colour is a perfect fit in my eyes
> View attachment 14266765
> View attachment 14266767
> 
> Strap is the perfect length for no pad, need a slightly longer strap to use the pad...back to the drawing board
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate,

That looks really awesome. You just made Big eye looks more interesting.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Mate,
> 
> That looks really awesome. You just made Big eye looks more interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support 

It's a work in progress, and some cash lol, but it is fun coming up with ideas. Just means I get to come up with some new ideas 

I'm starting to tweak the designs ever so slightly to make things better.

A thinner leather backed canvas this time which makes a world of difference.

I've got a few other ideas but the beige canvas always seems to make it to the forefront.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

This combo really works well...


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sure a flurry of looks lately...awesome! Such a great piece & looks great on practically everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, how do you like the bund?

Even though mine just arrived, I'm already in the process of tweaking the size, shape & colour. Can you take a pic off wrist and flat? Also, any size & shape info would be greatly appreciated. I need to add some overall length, a bit of width and try to shape it a bit. I'd also like to darken the leather a bit.

There goes my OCD again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## green_pea

Izzy_Does_It said:


> On bund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, this looks awesome!


----------



## creepshow

Flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks great, how do you like the bund?
> 
> Even though mine just arrived, I'm already in the process of tweaking the size, shape & colour. Can you take a pic off wrist and flat? Also, any size & shape info would be greatly appreciated. I need to add some overall length, a bit of width and try to shape it a bit. I'd also like to darken the leather a bit.
> 
> There goes my OCD again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It feels very solid on the wrist , it keeps the watch centered.
Here are some specs

Diameter of inner potective cover: 40 mm
Diameter of visible window: 29 mm
Depth: approx. 4 mm
Width of the foundation: 34 x 47 mm
Length o the foundation: approx. 120 mm
Thickness of leather: 3 mm
Hope I helped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m




----------



## watchguy-007

green_pea said:


> ?


Great wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New strap addition...C&B Chevron.

Super comfortable & crazy how it holds its shape





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

Just bought a legend diver and now I see this one lol. Thanks guys. Where the hell have I been...sleeping on Longines. My telemeter is only 12.5 thick with the domed plexi so this will be a ton thicker, but might get it anyway.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

C&B Frost nato...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Good morning


----------



## fenil123

View attachment DSC00010.jpg


----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> New strap addition...C&B Chevron.
> 
> Super comfortable & crazy how it holds its shape
> 
> View attachment 14318409
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it!!


----------



## green_pea

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Strap change
> 
> View attachment 14137057
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really like this! what strap is that?


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> really like this! what strap is that?


A Dassari strap from Strapsco.

QR bars, nice leather & won't relieve you of most of your money 

I have 3 different tones, great value I find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Strap looks a bit different from the one I posted in the sunlight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Youssefb08 said:


> I really want to try one of these in person. I have small-ish wrists so I want to see how it fits on me.


What size wrist? I'm 6-7/8" wrists and it works perfect! Lug to lug is 50mm and the curved lugs are great for 2 piece straps.

I don't like the look of normal nato straps but if it's a single pass it works far better. Pic showing my dislike...








Too much open space for me. I love the ability to throw any strap on it and it suits this watch. The open space is my own issue. When I wear the C&B Chevron it feels and looks better in my opinion.

Edit: Chevron strap open space









On a 2 piece strap, it's pure money, absolutely love it. I'll be removing a layer from a few nato's soon, this Frost Blue is a fantastic colour but the Chevron strap is amazing! And, after receiving the C&B Frost Blue nato and comparing to the BluShark AlphaPremier nato, I much prefer the BluShark due to it's thinness. The C&B nato seems a bit thick for my liking personally. Both are great quality, I think the C&B has nicer hardware & wider colour range but the BluShark is better for nato overall....I went off the rails there, sorry lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

RIOS


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Simplicity! I think I need to buy a Dassari as mine is a little rough


----------



## thealphabeta

Finally, now that I'm married and I'm allowed to officially wear my wedding gift. I literally couldn't be more over the moon with my new BigEye...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thealphabeta said:


> Finally, now that I'm married and I'm allowed to officially wear my wedding gift. I literally couldn't be more over the moon with my new BigEye...
> 
> View attachment 14430939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14430941
> 
> 
> View attachment 14430945


Congrats on getting married! That strap looks fantastic!

I still need to get a strap from you but have been on a hiatus for a while, this hobby can strip money from you so quickly lol. I'll get there, soon.

Great combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta

Thanks buddy, much appreciated! Luckily I own a strap business (and made this one on the big eye in the pics) so changing them is never a problem for me


----------



## green_pea

Congratulations! Stunning Strap also!



thealphabeta said:


> Finally, now that I'm married and I'm allowed to officially wear my wedding gift. I literally couldn't be more over the moon with my new BigEye...
> View attachment 14430941


----------



## green_pea

.


----------



## [email protected]

green_pea said:


> Congratulations! Stunning Strap also!


Congrats it's an awsome piece!

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Tan canvas today


----------



## Kirkawall

Just joined the club -- picked one up at an AD recently and was told that they're backordered through the holidays. Went back and forth between this and a Speedy but decided to wait on the new Speedy caliber now on the horizon and preferred this by far over the larger and 2.6 x more expensive IWC equivalent. Should make a perfect companion to my Omega Trilogy Seamaster once that gets into town. 

Easily one of the finest pilots in recent memory, IMO. Brilliant package overall, and the chrono pushers are the horological equivalent of a fine V6 purr...


----------



## tibertov

.









Poslano sa mog SM-G965F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## thesultan57

Hi everyone - had my Big Eye since it was released , but I have just switched it onto a Hodinkee Camo strap. Let me know if you think it looks better than the original . Thanks


----------



## jonaco

On a new $14 Manic canvas strap after some bleach, sandpaper, and a bit of brown shoe polish.


----------



## cuthbert

Best modern flight chronograph IMO.


----------



## sea_urchin

Tried one at the AD, lovely watch, question for owners, when playing with the pushers do you notice any play, not when actually pressing the pusher but on the 'mushroom' top itself, if you just place your finger on it and move it slightly do you notice any play, the one at the AD had some movement and was wondering if this was the norm.


----------



## Uroboros

sea_urchin said:


> Tried one at the AD, lovely watch, question for owners, when playing with the pushers do you notice any play, not when actually pressing the pusher but on the 'mushroom' top itself, if you just place your finger on it and move it slightly do you notice any play, the one at the AD had some movement and was wondering if this was the norm.


Just checked mine, nothing of note or concern. Both are uniform and seem tightly fit as much as I would expect on a pusher.


----------



## Uroboros

thesultan57 said:


> Hi everyone - had my Big Eye since it was released , but I have just switched it onto a Hodinkee Camo strap. Let me know if you think it looks better than the original . Thanks


Just saw this, looks great! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jonaco

sea_urchin said:


> Tried one at the AD, lovely watch, question for owners, when playing with the pushers do you notice any play, not when actually pressing the pusher but on the 'mushroom' top itself, if you just place your finger on it and move it slightly do you notice any play, the one at the AD had some movement and was wondering if this was the norm.


Ever so slight on both pushers, yes. Would have never noticed it had it not been for your post. Nothing of concern as another mentioned.


----------



## Kirkawall

sea_urchin said:


> Tried one at the AD, lovely watch, question for owners, when playing with the pushers do you notice any play, not when actually pressing the pusher but on the 'mushroom' top itself, if you just place your finger on it and move it slightly do you notice any play, the one at the AD had some movement and was wondering if this was the norm.


Nothing to note on mine. They're oversized pushers, with the "mushroom" casing sleeved onto the base, so I'd expect the tiny bit of play that you noticed. More to the point I think is the lack of play when the pushers are compressed, suggesting that they're properly anchored in the case (not always true, even of some high-end pieces).


----------



## michael_m




----------



## iwhelan

This is a great looking watch. If you've worn a Speedmaster Pro, how does this compare in terms of size on the wrist, subjectively? Please comment on the feeling of height (thickness) if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Kirkawall

iwhelan said:


> This is a great looking watch. If you've worn a Speedmaster Pro, how does this compare in terms of size on the wrist, subjectively? Please comment on the feeling of height (thickness) if you can. Thanks!


BigEye has great wrist presence, looks noticeably bigger and somewhat taller on the wrist, though they're pretty similar dimensionally and in terms of overall wearability, IMO.

Some pix of my pair...


----------



## Kirkawall

Quick question for you BigEye enthusiasts -- what time does your non-date watch switch over? I'd expected them to remove the date gearing entirely on this so was surprised to hear mine click over the other night.


----------



## iwhelan

Thanks very much for those photos. That's helpful.


----------



## jonaco

Kirkawall said:


> Quick question for you BigEye enthusiasts -- what time does your non-date watch switch over? I'd expected them to remove the date gearing entirely on this so was surprised to hear mine click over the other night.


5:45. Set mine to click in the a.m.


----------



## carlhaluss

Kirkawall said:


> Quick question for you BigEye enthusiasts -- what time does your non-date watch switch over? I'd expected them to remove the date gearing entirely on this so was surprised to hear mine click over the other night.


Wow! Thank you very much for posting this. I was, as a matter of fact, just on my way to look at an Avigation BigEye. I thought I had fallen in love with the watch. However, now that I know they did not remove the date gearing, that is likely a deal breaker for me. Sorry, it's a wonderful, unique chronograph, but this fact just put me off. I do understand there is a real cost factor in modifying the movement, and perhaps to that extent would add a lot to the cost. I am guessing the date stop on the crown stem is there as well?

I am thankful to have read this post, and know that I have been saved a disappointment. That said, I am still going to take another look at the watch and see if I can get past my dilemma. And sorry if I seem to be dissing the watch or the brand, but we all have OCD about some things, and that is a big one for me. So, I am thanking you. This is one of the reasons I love these forums. I am always learning new things.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hunterfate

carlhaluss said:


> I am guessing the date stop on the crown stem is still there as well?


No, it isn't. There are only two positions - closed and for time setting, no date stop. As far as the clicking thing goes, I guess I'm too deaf to hear it


----------



## carlhaluss

Hunterfate said:


> No, it isn't. There are only two positions - closed and for time setting, no date stop. As far as the clicking thing goes, I guess I'm too deaf to hear it


Thank you. I hope you guys do not in any way think I am dissing the watch or the brand. My apologies if you do. Anyway, on my way to take another look at the watch.

Thanks again for your prompt reply. That does help me a lot, it would bother me if there was an extra position there for date stop.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hunterfate

I know what you mean. There is no sense in buying it if you are not 100% satisfied or it will bother you :-!


----------



## Kirkawall

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you. I hope you guys do not in any way think I am dissing the watch or the brand. My apologies if you do. Anyway, on my way to take another look at the watch.
> 
> Thanks again for your prompt reply. That does help me a lot, it would bother me if there was an extra position there for date stop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


FWIW, I followed up on this and my AD's technician said that the exclusive-for-Longines column-wheel movement used for the BigEye has the date function engineered into it in such a way that removing the date wheel (which they do for the BigEye, hence the 2-position stem) leaves some of the gearing intact. So there's no date wheel under the hood, and the stem has only two positions. To customize any further would have resulted in a significant uptick in costs (said he).

Take this with several grains of salt if you will, but I already own the watch so there's nothing in it for them I suppose. I have to say that this hasn't;t reeky bothered me in either of the BigEyes I've spent time with, and I view it as a charming idiosyncrasy rather than design flaw. In every other way this is still IMO one of the finest chronos on the market, with superb design and build quality, even under the loupe -- better, in fact, than the IWC Pilot Chrono I sold a while back that cost more than 3x the Longines. YMMV, if course, but it's a tremendous watch for the price and way above.


----------



## carlhaluss

Hunterfate said:


> I know what you mean. There is no sense in buying it if you are not 100% satisfied or it will bother you :-!





Kirkawall said:


> FWIW, I followed up on this and my AD's technician said that the exclusive-for-Longines column-wheel movement used for the BigEye has the date function engineered into it in such a way that removing the date wheel (which they do for the BigEye, hence the 2-position stem) leaves some of the gearing intact. So there's no date wheel under the hood, and the stem has only two positions. To customize any further would have resulted in a significant uptick in costs (said he).
> 
> Take this with several grains of salt if you will, but I already own the watch so there's nothing in it for them I suppose. I have to say that this hasn't;t reeky bothered me in either of the BigEyes I've spent time with, and I view it as a charming idiosyncrasy rather than design flaw. In every other way this is still IMO one of the finest chronos on the market, with superb design and build quality, even under the loupe -- better, in fact, than the IWC Pilot Chrono I sold a while back that cost more than 3x the Longines. YMMV, if course, but it's a tremendous watch for the price and way above.


Thank you both for your responses. And it is good to know for sure, that there is no date wheel at least. I was also pleased that the stem has only the two positions. I can now truly understand that it would indeed result in much higher cost, which I would not want to estimate, not being an expert.

I did go and take a look at the BidEye yesterday, and am still very much in love with it! While I have two Omega Speedy models and a couple Zenith El Primero watches, there is just something so special, even endearing about this watch, that is pushing me to get it. And the icing on the cake for me, is the outstanding service I received at the AD, Lugaro Jewellers in Burnaby BC. They could not have been friendly and more patient and helpful. I was almost going to buy the watch based largely upon their service. Now that you have given me more information about the movement and modifications, I think I will go ahead and get the watch.

Your comments about the IWC do not surprise me at all. A couple years back I was absolutely taken with the Big Pilot. I researched it online, impressed by many things including the 8 Day Automatic movement. Although I thought at the time, really any automatic movement more than 4 days power reserve is a bit superfluous IMO. Nevertheless, I love big watches, and went to take a look. I had not yet looked at the price, and I was speechless when told that it is $16,200CAD. With tax, it is over 18 grand! Sorry, but I was totally lost at that point. Anyway, no more dissing IWC. Back to the topic at hand. I am very glad that I did see your posts, and knowing this about the movement does really set my mind at rest. If I had found out after I bought the watch, I might have really been disappointed. But all of the info I have received, and everyone's experience with the watch, has been a tremendous help. Thank You.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## aalin13

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you both for your responses. And it is good to know for sure, that there is no date wheel at least. I was also pleased that the stem has only the two positions. I can now truly understand that it would indeed result in much higher cost, which I would not want to estimate, not being an expert.


Just want to point out that as the movement is based on a 7753, the crown would have only had two positions to begin with, as date adjustment is done through a pusher at the 10 o'clock position. This is the same on other Longines column wheel chronographs with date, and on Omega 3330 movement.


----------



## carlhaluss

aalin13 said:


> Just want to point out that as the movement is based on a 7753, the crown would have only had two positions to begin with, as date adjustment is done through a pusher at the 10 o'clock position. This is the same on other Longines column wheel chronographs with date, and on Omega 3330 movement.


Thanks. I had forgotten about the pusher, as I had a 7750 I believe it was, that had just that.


----------



## carlhaluss

Hunterfate said:


> I know what you mean. There is no sense in buying it if you are not 100% satisfied or it will bother you :-!





Kirkawall said:


> FWIW, I followed up on this and my AD's technician said that the exclusive-for-Longines column-wheel movement used for the BigEye has the date function engineered into it in such a way that removing the date wheel (which they do for the BigEye, hence the 2-position stem) leaves some of the gearing intact. So there's no date wheel under the hood, and the stem has only two positions. To customize any further would have resulted in a significant uptick in costs (said he).
> 
> Take this with several grains of salt if you will, but I already own the watch so there's nothing in it for them I suppose. I have to say that this hasn't;t reeky bothered me in either of the BigEyes I've spent time with, and I view it as a charming idiosyncrasy rather than design flaw. In every other way this is still IMO one of the finest chronos on the market, with superb design and build quality, even under the loupe -- better, in fact, than the IWC Pilot Chrono I sold a while back that cost more than 3x the Longines. YMMV, if course, but it's a tremendous watch for the price and way above.





aalin13 said:


> Just want to point out that as the movement is based on a 7753, the crown would have only had two positions to begin with, as date adjustment is done through a pusher at the 10 o'clock position. This is the same on other Longines column wheel chronographs with date, and on Omega 3330 movement.


Well, thank you guys very much for all of your responses and the valuable info about the movement. I am so very glad to find all this out before I made the purchase. So, I went back to the AD this afternoon, and am now the proud owner of the BigEye. A few quick pics, lovely to be part of this forum, and I will definitely do an "Incoming" in the next day or two. As I see this watch now on my wrist, I can totally understand the love affair with this watch, apart from the interesting but sketchy history. Man, I absolutely love these big pushers!!:-! Nice big crown, easy to grip:

























Looking forward to posting my "Incoming" and lots more pics and discussion!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Kirkawall

carlhaluss said:


> Well, thank you guys very much for all of your responses and the valuable info about the movement. I am so very glad to find all this out before I made the purchase. So, I went back to the AD this afternoon, and am now the proud owner of the BigEye. A few quick pics, lovely to be part of this forum, and I will definitely do an "Incoming" in the next day or two. As I see this watch now on my wrist, I can totally understand the love affair with this watch, apart from the interesting but sketchy history. Man, I absolutely love these big pushers!!:-! Nice big crown, easy to grip:
> 
> View attachment 14694847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14694849
> 
> 
> View attachment 14694851
> 
> 
> Looking forward to posting my "Incoming" and lots more pics and discussion!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Enjoy it in excellent health! Makes a great automatic stablemate to the Speedy -- and a vintage-y counterpart to the Omega Trilogy series, which I seem to recall you own some examples of. Mine has been extremely accurate, especially with the chrono enabled. And it's still one of the pieces I most enjoy wearing and using (I had 2 at one point, one destined as a gift). Great watch for today and will age well also, IMO.


----------



## iwhelan

This watch seems like a great value for what it is. I'd like to get my hands on one at some point. It seems to offer the IWC pilot watch vibe with a lot less fussiness and cost. I do believe that Longines's story about the origins of the watch was a bit off though. I don't believe this was a pre-WWII design. I did see (and have since lost!) posts on instagram from a collector sometime ago showing off what seemed to be an original, which was a bit smaller.


----------



## carlhaluss

iwhelan said:


> This watch seems like a great value for what it is. I'd like to get my hands on one at some point. It seems to offer the IWC pilot watch vibe with a lot less fussiness and cost. I do believe that Longines's story about the origins of the watch was a bit off though. I don't believe this was a pre-WWII design. I did see (and have since lost!) posts on instagram from a collector sometime ago showing off what seemed to be an original, which was a bit smaller.


Well, it has only been on my wrist for a day, but I do find it such a pleasure to wear. While I would not exactly say it's under priced, I will honestly say it is probably the best value I have ever seen in a pilot style chronograph, with workhorse movement and excellent build quality. From photos I have seen of the original, it seems dead on as far as details go, perhaps a bit larger.

Kudos to the person who found an original and presented it to the Longines museum. From what I have tried to learn, it really is ambiguous about the time of the original design. Some things like the elaborately shaped hands on the 30 minute and 12 hour subdials really seem vintage, as do the over size push pieces. To me, it's all part of the charm, not having the exact date of the original.

Definitely a watch worth checking out!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

While I quite liked the strap that this watch comes on, I felt it wanted something just a bit more substantial. I saw the Hirsch Heritage Calf Leather strap in Anthracite online, and thought I would check it out. One of my ADs did have one, and it has a slight greenish hue to it, which brings out the greenish hue in the arabic numerals and hands on the dial (when they have been exposed to light). And I think it suits the watch really well and, as it is quite a thick case, just looks more in proportion:


----------



## Uroboros

This continues to be a very special watch after months of ownership and it really loves different straps. Here it is on a Sailcloth from MKSNatostraps.com. Highly recommended strap and very reasonably priced. Also check out their Nato 1 Piece. You get the Nato look without all the extra strap fold over. I'll post some pics of those when my next order comes in.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Longines by HpiRally, on Flickr
LonginesBE by HpiRally, on Flickr

Absolutely in love with this watch. Longines nailed it.


----------



## mjrchabot

This is a dangerous thread for my wallet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

bovi said:


> I love this watch but in this price range, i'd rather get something else.


I know this is an old comment - but what else are you going to get exactly at this price point that presents this kind of value? Particularly a column wheel chronograph ... comparing it to similar watches, it's pretty hard to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

mjrchabot said:


> This is a dangerous thread for my wallet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me about it 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

File under rumour -- I was in a Canadian AD this weekend following up on my Sector preorder (still due this month, apparently, hmm ) and was told that they the BigEye is now on backorder with no estimates of delivery time. Not sure if this means that they're no longer being made, that stocks are low, or they're just not being shipped as part of this particular AD's regular allocations at the moment, but interesting if true, especially since this wasn't an LE, as far as I'm aware. Anyway, I wonder if we'll see any future variations of the concept.


----------



## mjrchabot

Kirkawall said:


> File under rumour -- I was in a Canadian AD this weekend following up on my Sector preorder (still due this month, apparently, hmm ) and was told that they the BigEye is now on backorder with no estimates of delivery time. Not sure if this means that they're no longer being made, that stocks are low, or they're just not being shipped as part of this particular AD's regular allocations at the moment, but interesting if true, especially since this wasn't an LE, as far as I'm aware. Anyway, I wonder if we'll see any future variations of the concept.


That's very interesting indeed... I've been emailing my AD out of town about the BigEye and he was willing to ship or set aside the watch for me. However, he did not mention anything about being on backorder or limited supply.

I'm going to take my chance until I go visit family to check it out. I'm still on the fence whether I want a chrono or dedicated dress watch. I'm in love with the Cartier Tank Solo at the moment - I know, VERY different from the BigEye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

mjrchabot said:


> That's very interesting indeed... I've been emailing my AD out of town about the BigEye and he was willing to ship or set aside the watch for me. However, he did not mention anything about being on backorder or limited supply.
> 
> I'm going to take my chance until I go visit family to check it out. I'm still on the fence whether I want a chrono or dedicated dress watch. I'm in love with the Cartier Tank Solo at the moment - I know, VERY different from the BigEye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'll be absolutely fine waiting until you get a chance to visit and spend some time with it in person -- and the Tank Solo is a gorgeous watch for sure. As noted, I'm simply reporting what one AD said. There may be all kinds of reasons why his specific shop doesn't seem to be getting any at the moment, and I know that my own AD has often complained about the supply-chain logic of Rolex/Tudor, and sometimes Omega, in getting pieces to stores in a timely manner.


----------



## watchoz

I have become quite enamoured with this watch over the last few weeks. I've never spent this much money on a watch before and wondering if anyone who has bought one (particularly in Australia) can tell me what sort of discounts one can expect on Longines?


----------



## fgarian

I tried one on yesterday, looking forward to picking one up soon. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Kirkawall

watchoz said:


> I have become quite enamoured with this watch over the last few weeks. I've never spent this much money on a watch before and wondering if anyone who has bought one (particularly in Australia) can tell me what sort of discounts one can expect on Longines?


Not in Oz, but the BigEye has been a good seller, and along with a few other models (LLD, SD) has generally been excluded from sales in my neck of the woods (Canada). You can always ask, and I'd reckon that 5-10% would be doable, but doubt they're looking to discount them down to anywhere near the 40% some models have seen.

Still the combo of movement, case, dial, finishing and chrono action make this one of the few watches I've owned that represents real value even at the MSRP, however. Easily looks and feels like it belongs in the next tier up, IMO.


----------



## carlhaluss

Kirkawall said:


> File under rumour -- I was in a Canadian AD this weekend following up on my Sector preorder (still due this month, apparently, hmm ) and was told that they the BigEye is now on backorder with no estimates of delivery time. Not sure if this means that they're no longer being made, that stocks are low, or they're just not being shipped as part of this particular AD's regular allocations at the moment, but interesting if true, especially since this wasn't an LE, as far as I'm aware. Anyway, I wonder if we'll see any future variations of the concept.


It certainly was lucky that my AD had one a month or so ago, but I have heard they are in short supply here in Canada. I don't know what the Longines policy is here supplying ADs. After I got my BigEye, I read about the new Heritage Military 1938. After doing as much research on it as possible, I decided I wanted one. I saw that Hodinkee has them for sale on their website, with "In Stock" and also on the Longines USA e-Sales website with "In Stock". However, I want to get mine at my local AD. So, I put in a request a couple weeks ago, and I do know my AD will do everything he can to get me one. The other day I did put down a deposit, and now I will be first to get one when it shows up. Around mid February was best estimate. I know at least one guy on the forum who has one already. As a limited edition, either they are now in very short supply and allocated to ADs sparingly. Who knows? I am sure I will get it eventually anyway, and can't wait to see it in real life.


----------



## fgarian

I was just in an AD in vancouver and they had one in stock and they could get me one on an extra large strap within 4 weeks.


----------



## watchoz

There doesn't seem to be any stock issues in Australia and in the past I have seen storewide discount of 40% on Longines at AD's end of year sales. I feel like I should be able to get around 25% off without much fuss. It retails for $3625 here. When I get a chance i'll go in store and see what they can do.


----------



## Kirkawall

watchoz said:


> There doesn't seem to be any stock issues in Australia and in the past I have seen storewide discount of 40% on Longines at AD's end of year sales. I feel like I should be able to get around 25% off without much fuss. It retails for $3625 here. When I get a chance i'll go in store and see what they can do.


A brand-new BigEye for 25% would be a heckuva deal. Good luck in your search -- it's a great piece.


----------



## fgarian

In Vancouver, you can get it for 2800-3000 depending on the retailer. That is including all taxes as well.


----------



## Vanderlust

Does Longines do another version of the BigEye that's a little smaller? I love this watch but with 6.5inch wrists I don't think I can pull it off. Lug to lug looks like 49mm and height 15mm?

Something a little more trim that looks just like this would be perfect.


----------



## fgarian

they do not. Your only two options are the big eye or the big eye with extra long strap.


----------



## iwhelan

The world could do with a few more 38mm chronographs!


----------



## fgarian

not my photo, but look at this beauty. Going to get that strap as well.


----------



## Kirkawall

I'm just about to swap mine onto a light brown shell cordovan -- it really does look different, but beautiful, on so many different straps.


----------



## creepshow

I've had my big eye for over a year (ad warranty until August 2020) and I've noticed that it's currently gaining quite a bit, around 20 seconds a day. I threw it on my weishi 1000 and it's stating anywhere between +17 and 24 seconds with you to .5 beat error and amplitude ~280 but I don't know the lift angle for this movement. 

Just wondering if I should pursue an adjustment before the warranty is up. How are your big eyes running? 


Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

creepshow said:


> I've had my big eye for over a year (ad warranty until August 2020) and I've noticed that it's currently gaining quite a bit, around 20 seconds a day. I threw it on my weishi 1000 and it's stating anywhere between +17 and 24 seconds with you to .5 beat error and amplitude ~280 but I don't know the lift angle for this movement.
> 
> Just wondering if I should pursue an adjustment before the warranty is up. How are your big eyes running?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Get yourself a demagnetizer from Amazon for about $12 and keep it away from your phone, iPad, electronic devices as I find it magnetizes easily. I found mine easily 20-25 seconds out per day routinely. When I'm conscious about keeping it from electronics it runs within +/- 6 seconds a day routinely.

I've had mine for about 15 months, I did get it at 25% off as well new at AD. At the time, it was only a couple hundred more than pre-owned. The pre-owned market has dropped a bit since but seems to have found its number and settled.

It's a fantastic piece, I love mine just as much today as when I bought it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

green_pea said:


> Canvas strap in the making. Unsure of what colour stitching though ?


I've been away for quite some time but was scrolling through and saw this again, how did it turn out?

Would you consider making another?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thought I'd go back to this today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75

Joined the club last Tuesday and haven't been able to take it off yet. I already have a watch on a nice leather strap so I decided to go with a Hadley Roma olive green cordura. I let my wife watch the Bruce Williams review and she thinks I should bite the bullet on a Staib mesh, but I'm not sure. I can't believe she told me to buy a $200+ bracelet, which tells me she's pretty serious in her opinion of how it looks on the metal.


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverboss

The green strap caught my attention and goes pretty well with the dial. LOVE IT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to the C&B Chevron after almost a week with my Black Bay, love this thing!










Lounging with the dog earlier, desperate times...be well all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

My big eye says hello!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidg10

I've had my eye on this watch for a few months now. It is beautiful, and I've tried it on in a store and it fits well. I do have a couple questions for anyone who has worn it somewhat regularly - How is it as an every day watch? Is it too bulky to work in a business setting or a casual setting? And is the lume distractingly bright in the dark or a darker setting like a restaurant? Thanks!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

davidg10 said:


> I've had my eye on this watch for a few months now. It is beautiful, and I've tried it on in a store and it fits well. I do have a couple questions for anyone who has worn it somewhat regularly - How is it as an every day watch? Is it too bulky to work in a business setting or a casual setting? And is the lume distractingly bright in the dark or a darker setting like a restaurant? Thanks!


It is an everyday watch for me, practically. I wear it a lot and don't find it bulky at all. It's only .15mm thicker than a Speedy Pro so it's not as thick as everyone thinks it is.

The lume is fine, no worries whatsoever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

If you plan on wearing tight cuff-ed shirts then avoid it. Despite its not an extremely thick watch but I dont think it will be comfortable with long sleeved shirts with buttoned cuffs.


Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

On a new green strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Oarngepeel

My new Big Eye.

I live in Central Texas and it gets hot and humid here, so I put it on a Tropic strap for the warm weather months.
FYI purchased it pre owned from Topper. Great deal and awesome to deal with. I recommend doing business with them.


----------



## michael_m

Oarngepeel said:


> View attachment 15164647
> 
> 
> My new Big Eye.
> 
> I live in Central Texas and it gets hot and humid here, so I put it on a Tropic strap for the warm weather months.
> FYI purchased it pre owned from Topper. Great deal and awesome to deal with. I recommend doing business with them.


Congrats on the new BigEye!


----------



## carlhaluss

Oarngepeel said:


> View attachment 15164647
> 
> 
> My new Big Eye.
> 
> I live in Central Texas and it gets hot and humid here, so I put it on a Tropic strap for the warm weather months.
> FYI purchased it pre owned from Topper. Great deal and awesome to deal with. I recommend doing business with them.


Congratulations on your BigEye! In my opinion, THE chronograph to own. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye today. And a tribute to Delta Air Lines.
In 1987, as the result of a merger of Western Airlines and Delta Air Lines, I became a proud Delta employee, and served for 10 years until 1997. In 1990, a year after Delta's 60th Anniversary, each Delta employee was presented with a fine pictorial history of Delta Air Lines, by R.E.G. Davies. I still miss a lot of things about my airline career to this day.









Hope you all have a really good week!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Dr_G




----------



## iwhelan

Nice looking strap. What type is it?


----------



## Dr_G

iwhelan said:


> Nice looking strap. What type is it?


G.L.C. an Italian strap, not exactly cheap (75 Euro) but feels great. The Bigeye is often described as a "strap monster" but in fact I had to look long and hard to find something I really like. Brown and black variations just didn't work well for me and I hate metal bracelets. Canvas didn't make me happy either although I think you can pull it off with the right one. In fact this leather strap has a texture design resembling fabric.


----------



## Dr_G

Here's another shot.


----------



## HAR

Here's mine!


----------



## HAR

Here's mine!


----------



## MakaveliSK

Just bought a Big Eye from a fellow member and I am loving it so far. I'm having strap dilemma. The stock strap just feels to thin and small.. especially the buckle. So I have it on a blue Red Rock canvas for now.


----------



## mojorison_75

MakaveliSK said:


> Just bought a Big Eye from a fellow member and I am loving it so far. I'm having strap dilemma.


The best options I've found so far(sorry, no pics on hand of #1 & #2):

1. Benchmark Basics Horween leather strap - brown nut

2. Hadley-Roma Cordura - I've tried the brown and green - like both - I'm sure black would look good too

3. FINALLY found a bracelet that I like. This was a tough one. I had a pretty strict criteria for what I was looking for. I wanted a president style, not too thick, taper down to 16mm, push button clasp - vintage look and feel. I found it for $20 on eBay and it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Dr_G

mojorison_75 said:


> 3. FINALLY found a bracelet that I like. This was a tough one. I had a pretty strict criteria for what I was looking for. I wanted a president style, not too thick, taper down to 16mm, push button clasp - vintage look and feel. I found it for $20 on eBay and it's pretty much perfect.


I went with something similar in metal (Heuer bracelet), but still went back to leather pretty soon.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

I think this is a fantastic watch. I am concerned it might wear large on my (6 1/4!) wrists, especially in considering what look like pushers that extend out so much. I have been unable to locate any to try on. Any considerations from owners re: how this timepiece wears; if pushers are as extended as they appear (do they interfere with bending wrist?); other thoughts?

Again, this is such a cool watch in multiple ways -- I hope it works for me.


----------



## Dr_G

ToBeDetermined said:


> I think this is a fantastic watch. I am concerned it might wear large on my (6 1/4!) wrists, especially in considering what look like pushers that extend out so much. I have been unable to locate any to try on. Any considerations from owners re: how this timepiece wears; if pushers are as extended as they appear (do they interfere with bending wrist?); other thoughts?
> 
> Again, this is such a cool watch in multiple ways -- I hope it works for me.


I have 6 3/4 wrist and it wears fine with a nice presence. Never bothered by the large pushers. This will also depend on the style of strap you choose, how tight it is, etc.


----------



## MakaveliSK

I loved the green strap that Dr G had on his so much I got a vintage military of green canvas to put my Big Eye on. Loving it now very much.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_G

MakaveliSK said:


> I loved the green strap that Dr G had on his so much I got a vintage military of green canvas to put my Big Eye on. Loving it now very much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Very nice strap. Who made these?


----------



## MakaveliSK

Dr_G said:


> Very nice strap. Who made these?


Thank you. It's made by Red Rock Straps, a small shop on Etsy. Dan is amazing to deal with as long as you have some patience waiting for a strap.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DWebber18

So I've read through a huge portion of this thread and I feel like I have a good feeling for what you all think about these watches. I'm strongly considering the BigEye as my next purchase but I'm also considering a Zenith heritage 146. Anyone have a Longines and an El Primero? Anyone with a BigEye who would buy it again over an El Primero all things being equal?


----------



## rrstd

Just purchased the Bigeye and looking for recommendations for a more vintage inspired leather strap. I am considering the Horween Classic Vintage in Chicago Tan from B&R. Has anyone tried this strap and have pictures of how it looks?


----------



## michael_m

This combo....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshiku

Does anyone know if there are any display case back options for the BigEye? 

Picked one up recently and I am loving it! I am just waiting for more straps to come in


----------



## Hunterfate

On sailcloth strap today


----------



## valuewatchguy

Is there such a thing as a fitted bracelet for this watch?


----------



## MakaveliSK

eshiku said:


> Does anyone know if there are any display case back options for the BigEye?
> 
> Picked one up recently and I am loving it! I am just waiting for more straps to come in


I have search high and low as I would love one too. I understand why they did it with a solid case back but the movement should be on display.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Dr_G said:


> I have 6 3/4 wrist and it wears fine with a nice presence. Never bothered by the large pushers. This will also depend on the style of strap you choose, how tight it is, etc.


I think you were right - I love this watch!


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## ToBeDetermined

So I switched out the strap for this - really changed the look. Getting used to it, but I think I like







d





















_2_


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye one of my all time favorites!


----------



## carlhaluss

DWebber18 said:


> So I've read through a huge portion of this thread and I feel like I have a good feeling for what you all think about these watches. I'm strongly considering the BigEye as my next purchase but I'm also considering a Zenith heritage 146. Anyone have a Longines and an El Primero? Anyone with a BigEye who would buy it again over an El Primero all things being equal?
> View attachment 15208399


I have to say that the BigEye is one of my favorite chronograph watches of all time. It certainly is not "better" than say, the El Primero, but it has a fantastic and robust modified Valjoux 7750 movement, and it is quite simply one of the coolest looking watches. Especially with the oversize subdial at 3 o'clock and the oversize pushers. And the quality and attention to detail is excellent.

Currently, I have a Zenith A384 Chronomaster and a Cronometro Tipo CP-2, both of which I am selling. For reasons I can't quite explain, they simply do not get the wrist time of the BigEye. Cost aside, if I had the El Primero and BigEye side-by-side, I would simply pick the BigEye. It actually caused me to sell my two Omega Speedmaster models, no regrets.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15394032


That looks fantastic!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15394032


Such a great strap - who makes it?


----------



## valuewatchguy

ToBeDetermined said:


> Such a great strap - who makes it?


erikas original


----------



## fgarian

Picked up mine a few days ago in Vancouver. What a stunner!!


----------



## fgarian

rookie question, do you manually wind it in position 1 if it dies?


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## carlhaluss

I will never grow tired of this great watch!









Have a great start to the weekend everyone!


----------



## geckobros

I didn't have a chronograph in my collection and for years I had always wanted one. I decided it was time to make a short list and choose. I have a 7.44 inch flat wrist, so I can pull off some larger size watches, I wasn't "skart". My short list was comprised of The Zenith El Primero 03.2040.400/69.C494, Damasko DC56, Hamilton H38416711, Longines BigEye and the Tissot Heritage 1973. The winner:

I know the honeymoon is far from over however the watch fits my style and certainly has a place in my collection. +2 spd on my timegrapher with a .2 beat error and strong amplitude. Everything lines up. My first Longines has been excellent thus far.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye has so much personality, always manages to put a smile on my face!


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## mcnuggets1253

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15428620
> View attachment 15428623


What bracelet is that? It looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

mcnuggets1253 said:


> What bracelet is that? It looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inexpensive generic

this isn't the same exact one but very similar









Mens Stainless Steel Metal Strap Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Butterfly Clasp | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mens Stainless Steel Metal Strap Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Butterfly Clasp at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mcnuggets1253

valuewatchguy said:


> Inexpensive generic
> 
> this isn't the same exact one but very similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mens Stainless Steel Metal Strap Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Butterfly Clasp | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mens Stainless Steel Metal Strap Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Butterfly Clasp at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Enjoying it today


----------



## iwasajetplane

Hi all - I'm very excited to say that I have officially joined the BigEye owners' club! Got it today in the mail and I'm very excited... I have a feeling I'm going to get a lot of use out of this guy.


----------



## iwasajetplane

Wanted to also send a wrist shot - wearing it to run a few errands this morning.


----------



## Kirkawall

mine has been out on loan, for too long, and all of these glorious pix are not helping.... Looking forward to having it back in the fold!


----------



## b.watcher

Honest opinions please, do you guys think that this combo works??









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

b.watcher said:


> Honest opinions please, do you guys think that this combo works??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


I like the bund concept, but wonder if the BigEye has perhaps a little too much wrist presence on its own to require it? Colour and textures are really nice, IMO.


----------



## b.watcher

Kirkawall said:


> I like the bund concept, but wonder if the BigEye has perhaps a little too much wrist presence on its own to require it? Colour and textures are really nice, IMO.


So you d say the different brown colors match? 
Well, it s only a 41mm watch and i could pull off a 45mm. And i ve always liked that kind of strap because you don t see it all that often and a watch like that can t have enough presence. Another picture from the top, to me it feels not too big..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Enjoying it today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sizzla

I asked for a Big Eye for my birthday this year from my wife.
Ordered some Barton Jetson NATO straps ASAP for it.


----------



## Kirkawall

Congrats! That's some birthday gift, and the straps add some nice variety to the OEM.

Mine is presently on a shell cordovan and I'm reminded yet again of how well the BigEye wears on its different straps.


----------



## Sizzla

Kirkawall said:


> Congrats! That's some birthday gift, and the straps add some nice variety to the OEM.
> 
> Mine is presently on a shell cordovan and I'm reminded yet again of how well the BigEye wears on its different straps.


Thank you.
I'm enjoying the hell out of it with the olive green strap.
Next week, I'll try the tan strap.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Kirkawall

Swapped mine onto a shell cordovan - pricy but incredibly comfortable strap.


----------



## Sizzla

Still on the olive green nato.


----------



## carlhaluss

Absolutely one of my all-time favorite watches, on this beautiful Fall day!


----------



## Sizzla

Black strap


----------



## Kirkawall

Sizzla said:


> Black strap
> View attachment 15538115


Very nice. I've got a grey strap coming I'm going to pop on, although I have yet to find any strap, in any material or hue, that doesn't work with the BigEye. It is truly a watch for all seasons.


----------



## Sizzla

The box for this watch is huge!
My IWC Big Pilot box looks tiny compared to it. 
LoL!!


----------



## davidg10

Sizzla said:


> The box for this watch is huge!
> My IWC Big Pilot box looks tiny compared to it.
> LoL!!
> 
> View attachment 15573530
> 
> 
> View attachment 15573532


Where's the watch?? Pics please!


----------



## Sizzla

davidg10 said:


> Where's the watch?? Pics please!


Scroll up a few posts and there's a shot of it on a black nato strap.


----------



## Robert999

720B8B1E-3664-46AE-A70F-1A581EB11927 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## gmtseahawk

Any word on whether the BigEye Blue titanium is coming to US/Canada? Looks phenomenal. No news of it hitting rest of EU or UK, or even the big Asian markets. Longines Heritage Avigation BigEye Titanium - Horbiter


----------



## Kirkawall

gmtseahawk said:


> Any word on whether the BigEye Blue titanium is coming to US/Canada? Looks phenomenal. No news of it hitting rest of EU or UK, or even the big Asian markets. Longines Heritage Avigation BigEye Titanium - Horbiter


I've been looking out for it, but no word yet, according to my AD here in Canada. He also said that they don't always get all of the Heritage line -- still waiting on Sector Dial orders from months and months ago, for example.

It does look beautiful. Not sure it would replace my steel BigEye, but would love to see one. Grade 5 Ti case and silicon hairspring and COSC (maybe?) are nice adds for sure.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## StampeSV4

On the new Forstner BoR...


----------



## Kirkawall

StampeSV4 said:


> On the new Forstner BoR...
> View attachment 15634604


Very spiffy! How's the fit?


----------



## StampeSV4

Kirkawall said:


> Very spiffy! How's the fit?


Perfect, historically many Longines came on BoR bracelets too. The brushed and polished sections match the case well.

Regards

Jon.


----------



## Contaygious

How do we get blue? I'm not paying 4k to buy from uk


----------



## Hunterfate

Still loving it


----------



## Trellos

I want to like it but the fact that the sundials cut off the hour markings eats at my OCD.


----------



## Kirkawall

Trellos said:


> I want to like it but the fact that the sundials cut off the hour markings eats at my OCD.


Can honestly say that the truncated markings bother me not one whit on the BigEye, or the Breguet Type XX I owned. Seems to work with a visual logic all its own, and becomes an integral part of the watch. But I get the OCD,


----------



## SeikoBaritone

I keep going back and forth on getting one of these. Currently seems a little redundant in my collection but man it's such an attractive looking watch. Congrats on your beautiful pieces y'all.


----------



## Dr_G

Here's my new strap.

To add to what's been said about this Bigeye, It's been my favorite watch to wear for two years now. I don't know, I keep going back to it. It's very attractive. If I had to change something I would make the whole case brushed finish. I don't see much purpose in having the top "step" of the bezel high polished as well as the pushers and crown. I find this distracting.


----------



## Kirkawall

Dr_G said:


> Here's my new strap.
> 
> To add to what's been said about this Bigeye, It's been my favorite watch to wear for two years now. I don't know, I keep going back to it. It's very attractive. If I had to change something I would make the whole case brushed finish. I don't see much purpose in having the top "step" of the bezel high polished as well as the pushers and crown. I find this distracting.
> View attachment 15705781
> View attachment 15705782


Agree, but feel like the rim of polish heels break up the slabby case a bit, and bring out the contrast of the dial.

Also, your pix have convinced me that it's time to invest in some distressed canvas...


----------



## jaycwb

A new version in titanium will now be available : not too bad !!

Introducing - Longines Avigation BigEye Titanium Blue Dial (Specs & Price) (monochrome-watches.com)









_source : Monochrome Watches | An Online Magazine Dedicated To Fine Watches_


----------



## Dr_G

Kirkawall said:


> Agree, but feel like the rim of polish heels break up the slabby case a bit, and bring out the contrast of the dial.
> 
> Also, your pix have convinced me that it's time to invest in some distressed canvas...


It's a Dstrap from Netherlands. Exceptional quality. It will last forever.


----------



## carlhaluss

Whenever I have the BigEye strapped to my wrist, I never leave home wondering if I chose the right watch to wear that day!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I love how this Barton quick release canvas strap in Smoke Grey is shifting toward brown.


----------



## Kirkawall

Contaygious said:


> How do we get blue? I'm not paying 4k to buy from uk
> View attachment 15656862
> View attachment 15656863


I'm back back and forth to the UK in most years, and have thought about bringing one back when next there -- honestly, though, I feel like the original BigEye design is pretty damn near perfect for the time and price, and I'm not sure enough about the blue to grab one without spending real time with it. Do I want titanium in a heritage pilot? It isn't like the steel BE is unduly heavy. Do I want a textured blue dial on a historical pilot? Have to try it on. Silicone parts, sure, but again my BE runs at or better than COSC, and exceeds the stated PR by several hours.

So I really don't think I'd buy this new one as a replacement without an auction. A variation, maybe, but there's so many other interesting Longines now...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Kirkawall said:


> I'm back back and forth to the UK in most years, and have thought about bringing one back when next there -- honestly, though, I feel like the original BigEye design is pretty damn near perfect for the time and price, and I'm not sure enough about the blue to grab one without spending real time with it. Do I want titanium in a heritage pilot? It isn't like the steel BE is unduly heavy. Do I want a textured blue dial on a historical pilot? Have to try it on. Silicone parts, sure, but again my BE runs at or better than COSC, and exceeds the stated PR by several hours.
> 
> So I really don't think I'd buy this new one as a replacement without an auction. A variation, maybe, but there's so many other interesting Longines now...


I am quite content with my BigEye, too. I do not find the weight to be an issue, even with a lighter strap like the Barton canvas I prefer. I am undecided about the beige lume but I do like the standard green lume and a lot of reviewers have commended Longines for not going the faux-patina route with the standard issue BigEye. (It works very well with the blue, though.) Longines used beige lume, albeit tastefully, on the Heritage Classic Tuxedo and that was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Contaygious

Well now blue is in USA!


----------



## geckobros

Finally a strap that I like on the BigEye.


----------



## Deco-stop

Kirkawall said:


> I've been looking out for it, but no word yet, according to my AD here in Canada. He also said that they don't always get all of the Heritage line -- still waiting on Sector Dial orders from months and months ago, for example.
> 
> It does look beautiful. Not sure it would replace my steel BigEye, but would love to see one. Grade 5 Ti case and silicon hairspring and COSC (maybe?) are nice adds for sure.


Incredible watch. The fact that they went as far using Grade 5 Ti over grade 2 speaks volumes about how serious Longines is taking the Bigeye and the direction of the brand in general!


----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## davidg10

After a couple years of stalking this forum, I am now the proud owner of a BigEye. Thanks to everyone who posted here. Your photos and insights were invaluable in helping me make this decision.


----------



## Kirkawall

davidg10 said:


> After a couple years of stalking this forum, I am now the proud owner of a BigEye. Thanks to everyone who posted here. Your photos and insights were invaluable in helping me make this decision.
> 
> View attachment 15813325


Congrats! Mine is still on my most-worn list. Beautiful and practical, keeps excellent time and the chrono action is deeply satisfying even in the company of much more expensive watches. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Origo_DK

Finally got around to get one of these bad boys, love it.


----------



## Sizzla

Picked up a leather strap from the Longines boutique.

The strap it came on is my only gripe.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Sizzla said:


> Picked up a leather strap from the Longines boutique.
> 
> The strap it came on is my only gripe.


Looks good! I wish Longines offered an OEM riveted black leather strap.


----------



## Sizzla

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Looks good! I wish Longines offered an OEM riveted black leather strap.


That would look great!


----------



## iwasajetplane

A quick question - does anyone know if the movement in the new blue titanium version is the same as in the black dial version? The specs on the Longines website for both watches list the same movement (“L688”) but the new blue titanium version comes with a 5 year warranty and references a silicon balance spring, whereas the black dial version doesn’t. Curious if anyone has any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## davidg10

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 15847229


That looks really nice - what kind of strap is that?


----------



## Sizzla

davidg10 said:


> That looks really nice - what kind of strap is that?


Black alligator strap with white stitching.
Picked it up when I was in Miami at Aventura mall from the Longines store.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

iwasajetplane said:


> A quick question - does anyone know if the movement in the new blue titanium version is the same as in the black dial version? The specs on the Longines website for both watches list the same movement ("L688") but the new blue titanium version comes with a 5 year warranty and references a silicon balance spring, whereas the black dial version doesn't. Curious if anyone has any thoughts?


I did some cursory research (i.e. Google during my lunch break) and it looks like there is some conflicting information out there with some sites saying the original BigEye houses L688.4 while others say it is the L688.2 with the day/date pusher obscured. None of the reviews and reports say it has a silicon hairspring nor was it a model mentioned when Longines announced they were extending the warranty for all their watches with the silicon hairspring. I am also seeing the movement for the new titanium "blue petrol" dial BigEye listed as either the L688.4 or L688.5, the later with a silicon hairspring. Whatever the case may be, I love my OG BigEye and I am wearing right now as I am typing this.


----------



## carlhaluss

davidg10 said:


> After a couple years of stalking this forum, I am now the proud owner of a BigEye. Thanks to everyone who posted here. Your photos and insights were invaluable in helping me make this decision.
> 
> View attachment 15813325




Congratulations! Really one of my most loved watches. I am sure you will love it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

More BigEye love today!


----------



## Robert999




----------



## iwasajetplane

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I did some cursory research (i.e. Google during my lunch break) and it looks like there is some conflicting information out there with some sites saying the original BigEye houses L688.4 while others say it is the L688.2 with the day/date pusher obscured. None of the reviews and reports say it has a silicon hairspring nor was it a model mentioned when Longines announced they were extending the warranty for all their watches with the silicon hairspring. I am also seeing the movement for the new titanium "blue petrol" dial BigEye listed as either the L688.4 or L688.5, the later with a silicon hairspring. Whatever the case may be, I love my OG BigEye and I am wearing right now as I am typing this.
> View attachment 15853124


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

carlhaluss said:


> More BigEye love today!
> 
> View attachment 15853127
> 
> 
> View attachment 15853128
> 
> 
> View attachment 15853129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15853130


Love this strap - mind if I ask where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

iwasajetplane said:


> Love this strap - mind if I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. It's from the Windup shop at Worn & Wound. This one is Model 2 Premium, Marsh Green. I love their straps, and have one on 5 of the watches in my collection. Here is a link:








Watch Strap Collection – Windup Watch Shop


Shop watch straps from the Windup Watch Shop, your one stop destination for watch straps, watch carrying cases and more.




windupwatchshop.com





They only come in 18, 20, 22mm with 2mm taper. And they are quite long, but I'm lucky they work well on my 7 1/8in wrist. They have some great colors. I love this Marsh on my BigEye.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## iwasajetplane

carlhaluss said:


> Sure. It's from the Windup shop at Worn & Wound. This one is Model 2 Premium, Marsh Green. I love their straps, and have one on 5 of the watches in my collection. Here is a link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Strap Collection – Windup Watch Shop
> 
> 
> Shop watch straps from the Windup Watch Shop, your one stop destination for watch straps, watch carrying cases and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windupwatchshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only come in 18, 20, 22mm with 2mm taper. And they are quite long, but I'm lucky they work well on my 7 1/8in wrist. They have some great colors. I love this Marsh on my BigEye.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Awesome - thanks very much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfisti

Got a great deal of a slightly used bigeye. Have been adoring this watch since it came out. But there is always something else on the list. Knowing it's been discontinued so I think I should just grab it now. Still in honey moon with it and it hasn't left my wrist since. Instead of posting a solo picture of it, which every one has done, I guess I would try something else. What about a group shot with other bigeyes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidg10

Alfisti said:


> Got a great deal of a slightly used bigeye. Have been adoring this watch since it came out. But there is always something else on the list. Knowing it's been discontinued so I think I should just grab it now. Still in honey moon with it and it hasn't left my wrist since. Instead of posting a solo picture of it, which every one has done, I guess I would try something else. What about a group shot with other bigeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been discontinued?


----------



## One-Seventy

davidg10 said:


> It's been discontinued?


Still available in the shops, and still being actively marketed on Longines' website, so no.









The Longines Avigation BigEye


Discover the Longines Avigation BigEye L2.816.4.53.2 stainless steel watch for men combining timeless elegance and the watchmaking expertise of Longines




www.longines.com


----------



## Alfisti

One-Seventy said:


> Still available in the shops, and still being actively marketed on Longines' website, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Longines Avigation BigEye
> 
> 
> Discover the Longines Avigation BigEye L2.816.4.53.2 stainless steel watch for men combining timeless elegance and the watchmaking expertise of Longines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longines.com


Maybe I was misinformed then. Never mind at least it has helped me to finally pull the trigger. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echocharlie21

Another option, Forstner JB champion "wide" 18mm version:



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

i thought i mesh mine up a little as well


----------



## One-Seventy

Very often shopkeepers will tell you it's "discontinued" or "not available to order" if they want to shift the last unit so they can make space in the drawer. Or, they got it for a steal from the distributor, and want to bag the profit. Or, for whatever reason, they need to shift it that day in order to make a quota. Buy now, it won't be available later. Buy now, prices are only going up. Buy now, or someone else will buy it later. Buy now, to avoid the fear of missing out.

_Buy now._

Always question this!

It's just as bad on the private side. Owners and sellers will say anything in order to drive used values and make money, by implying a cut-off of supply and therefore a rise in price (assuming demand is constant). People will argue for years that the watches they're "long" on are discontinued, and then a few weeks later, put it on Sales Corner.


----------



## iwasajetplane

Alfisti said:


> Got a great deal of a slightly used bigeye. Have been adoring this watch since it came out. But there is always something else on the list. Knowing it's been discontinued so I think I should just grab it now. Still in honey moon with it and it hasn't left my wrist since. Instead of posting a solo picture of it, which every one has done, I guess I would try something else. What about a group shot with other bigeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet array of watches...


----------



## iwasajetplane

Trying out on a new strap this weekend... it wears a bit taller given its a NATO, but I think I like it.


----------



## Kirkawall

Alfisti said:


> Maybe I was misinformed then. Never mind at least it has helped me to finally pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told the same thing last year, as were a few other members here from Canada -- I do know that my AD has not been able to restock them, but that could be for several reasons, I guess.

Congrats! Looks great alongside its siblings -- FWIW, owning my BigEye helped me to move on from my Breguet XX (although mine had been a servicing nightmare for years, so it wasn't _that_ hard). The BigEye is such a great, functional and friendly watch, and still the one I get the most comments and questions about.


----------



## b.watcher

Absolutely works on a nato imo


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

b.watcher said:


> Absolutely works on a nato imo
> View attachment 15925228


It sure does! With its long lug-to-lug, a NATO strap works best without the dreaded NATO strap man-bun. I find the thin leather NATOs to be great with the BigEye but mine lives exclusively on a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## Sizzla

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It sure does! With its long lug-to-lug, a NATO strap works best without the dreaded NATO strap man-bun. I find the thin leather NATOs to be great with the BigEye but mine lives exclusively on a Barton canvas strap.


I also have a few Barton nato jet straps that I swap out often on a few watches.
They are great quality and a great price.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

WTH?! I just noticed my Longines Avigation BigEye has a hidden date change with an audible click at 9:36 every morning. It bothers me now because I only discovered it a few minutes ago so I hope it something I will be okay with as time passes.

I am sorry if this is something you did not know about your watch and if it something that would bother you but I am curious to know when your BigEye thinks midnight is.


----------



## rationaltime

Mr. James Duffy said:


> WTH?! I just noticed my Longines Avigation BigEye has a hidden date change with an audible click at 9:36 every morning. It bothers me now because I only discovered it a few minutes ago so I hope it something I will be okay with as time passes.
> 
> I am sorry if this is something you did not know about your watch and if it something that would bother you but I am curious to know when your BigEye thinks midnight is.


I suppose you could have the hands removed and
replaced so the click happens at midnight.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Kirkawall

Mr. James Duffy said:


> WTH?! I just noticed my Longines Avigation BigEye has a hidden date change with an audible click at 9:36 every morning. It bothers me now because I only discovered it a few minutes ago so I hope it something I will be okay with as time passes.
> 
> I am sorry if this is something you did not know about your watch and if it something that would bother you but I am curious to know when your BigEye thinks midnight is.


I have owned 2 BigEyes. Both clicked over at different times. There's a longish discussion of this upthread. Don't think I've noticed it in months now - unlike my Sinn that has been stuck at Match 11 for months now&#8230;


----------



## John Frum

On PhenomeNato NTTD.


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Monday!


----------



## b.watcher

I was always a sucker for a good braclet 🙂


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Cross-posting with the WRUW thread...I have my BigEye back on today. It lives on a green Barton canvas strap but I have a bespoke riveted leather strap coming in, oh I dunno, two months.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mr. James Duffy

After a month for production, I finally received my handmade riveted strap from Stonewall in Japan! It was not the easiest to order but I was able to get a discount when the proxy buying service FROM JAPAN offered their semi-regular 7% off Rakuten which is significant when the strap is around USD $200 at the current exchange rate.








https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/special/order/confirm/stonewall:10000090/2_1/ or 
https://stonewall.jp/
(I am definitely saving this wrist shot in my latergram archive to post at a later date.)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## parkjam1

goes well with black lined strap and clothing! May try on brown straps and get ideas from this forum!


----------



## John Frum

Europelli North of Cordovan strap.


----------



## fiskadoro

May as well revive this thread as I'm a happy new owner of this fantastic piece. Actually quite like the stock strap, but may try something different one day...


----------



## SlCKB0Y

fiskadoro said:


> May as well revive this thread as I'm a happy new owner of this fantastic piece. Actually quite like the stock strap, but may try something different one day...


I just bought one of these watches and I'm in love with it right now. Like you, I'm quite fond of the stock strap. It's really quite supple and does not require any breaking in at all. It also smells great ?

I'm *really* not a fan of the thicker and more padded style leather straps that whilst clearly well made, are stiff as a board and are uncomfortable for the not insignificant amount of time it takes to break them in.










It's just such a classy watch (as most Longines seem to be). A part of me even likes it more than my last gen Moonwatch. I'm so bitter and twisted that I chose the Moonwatch instead of the insanely good offer I had for a FOIS at the time. The FOIS is just becoming more and more collectible and the price is now about 2k over what I could have gotten it for only 18 months ago.

The only things I would change about the BigEye are to give it drilled lugs (but I think all watches should have these) and it definitely needs an exhibition case back given the insanely good finishing they did on the movement, but again, it's kind of classy that they didn't. If I got the exhibition case back I'd also want manual wind then ?

These watches movement-wise are probably the best value luxury Chronos around, along with the 40mm Speedmaster Racing. The Omega is a bit more $, but then you're getting the same movement but with chronometer certification, coaxial escapement, a nice bracelet and of course the branding. Easily the most undervalued Omega in my opinion.


----------



## Bpcirillo

Triggers Broom said:


> You might be on to something there.
> 
> upload images


Nice paring!


----------



## Kirkawall

Popped my BigEye onto canvas for the fall -- very comfy and the lighter colour helps to accentuate the (underrated, IMO) interest of the top case. Quite a few chronos have come and gone since I bought my BigEye, most of them more expensive and complicated, but I always enjoy wearing this watch and appreciate its legibility and the smooth action of its chrono. Just a great, great piece, and still a highlight of Longine's recent introductions.


----------



## Roningrad

John Frum said:


> On PhenomeNato NTTD.
> View attachment 15940318


Awesome combo JF! Cheers!


----------



## Kirkawall

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just bought one of these watches and I'm in love with it right now. Like you, I'm quite fond of the stock strap. It's really quite supple and does not require any breaking in at all. It also smells great ?
> 
> I'm *really* not a fan of the thicker and more padded style leather straps that whilst clearly well made, are stiff as a board and are uncomfortable for the not insignificant amount of time it takes to break them in.
> 
> View attachment 16140850
> 
> 
> It's just such a classy watch (as most Longines seem to be). A part of me even likes it more than my last gen Moonwatch. I'm so bitter and twisted that I chose the Moonwatch instead of the insanely good offer I had for a FOIS at the time. The FOIS is just becoming more and more collectible and the price is now about 2k over what I could have gotten it for only 18 months ago.
> 
> The only things I would change about the BigEye are to give it drilled lugs (but I think all watches should have these) and it definitely needs an exhibition case back given the insanely good finishing they did on the movement, but again, it's kind of classy that they didn't. If I got the exhibition case back I'd also want manual wind then ?
> 
> These watches movement-wise are probably the best value luxury Chronos around, along with the 40mm Speedmaster Racing. The Omega is a bit more $, but then you're getting the same movement but with chronometer certification, coaxial escapement, a nice bracelet and of course the branding. Easily the most undervalued Omega in my opinion.


The BigEye and FOIS are now my only two chronos, and they make fine stablemates. Each brings something different to the table but both are superb vintage-y modern watches, and the FOIS is a blinding take on the Speedy, one of my faves of the too many I've owned. Absolutely love it.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Just got mine, playing around with straps. Thought this might work, but I don’t think so 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## asadtiger

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Just got mine, playing around with straps. Thought this might work, but I don’t think so
> View attachment 16198058


I like it very much sir...brings out the true vintage feel

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I am still wearing my Longines BigEye on the Stonewall Japan riveted strap it practically lives on at this point.








(Apologies for the janky image quality.)


----------



## Kirkawall

I very rarely post or even watch videos, but this channel run by an industrial designer does an interesting job of breaking down the BigEye long after its introduction, in terms of historical references and contemporary touches.


----------



## Contaygious

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16037094
> View attachment 16037095
> View attachment 16037097
> View attachment 16037099
> View attachment 16037100
> View attachment 16037101
> View attachment 16037102
> View attachment 16037103


What strap is this? I need it on my a big eye


----------



## sfl1979

A great combo


----------



## Sizzla

New brown leather strap with deployant strap.
Thus is how this watch should've come, IMO.


----------



## sfl1979

Sizzla said:


> New brown leather strap with deployant strap.
> Thus is how this watch should've come, IMO.
> View attachment 16465345
> 
> View attachment 16465352
> 
> View attachment 16465350
> 
> View attachment 16465351
> 
> View attachment 16465349


Looks great 👍
The Big Eye (like the LLD) works on so many straps.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Trying it on Rios1931 strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

After a few rough weeks at the day-job, I decided I needed some retail therapy so I ordered another Stonewall strap for my BigEye:








STONEWALL | Heritage Strap 2P Light Heavy Classic #Black (C)


ブラックカラーのレザーを使用した時計ベルト。 貼り合わせのない一枚革を使用。 総手縫いで仕立てています。 ヴィンテージウォッチ・ミリタリーウォッチに相応しいウォッチストラップです。



stonewall.jp





Unlike the riveted fleiger-inspired strap I already have and love, this one will have traditional loop for the spring bar and it will be tapered. The next 4–6 weeks will be torturous!


----------



## partytimeson

hey! I was wondering if this watch will fit for someone like me that has 6.3 inches wrist? I have decided to go for the Longines Bigeye. I am open to ideas if there are better starting watches as well. Thank you in advance


----------



## Bonetrash

My contribution. On a mission to find the best big eye bracelet


----------



## Sizzla

partytimeson said:


> hey! I was wondering if this watch will fit for someone like me that has 6.3 inches wrist? I have decided to go for the Longines Bigeye. I am open to ideas if there are better starting watches as well. Thank you in advance


Go try one on and see how it fits/looks.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## davidg10

partytimeson said:


> hey! I was wondering if this watch will fit for someone like me that has 6.3 inches wrist? I have decided to go for the Longines Bigeye. I am open to ideas if there are better starting watches as well. Thank you in advance


I have roughly the same size wrists. It is big (bigger than I'd usually wear), but fits me perfectly and looks great. That said, other watches with the same dimensions don't fit me as well (not entirely sure why the difference). So if you can try it on before buying that would probably be best, but it certainly is not categorically too big for wrists your size. Hope this helps. Happy to answer further questions.


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## TimL1925

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 16675099


Do you find that the dial seems to change color? Every time I look at it, it seems different.


----------



## Sizzla

TimL1925 said:


> Do you find that the dial seems to change color? Every time I look at it, it seems different.


It seems to reflect the color of the strap it's connected to some of the time, it seems.


----------



## CrispyChicken

Bonetrash said:


> My contribution. On a mission to find the best big eye bracelet
> View attachment 16577619
> 
> View attachment 16577618
> 
> View attachment 16577617



New speedy bracelet? I have to say I've only ever seen this watch on straps but this looks amazing on a bracelet. Makes me want to go out and buy one


----------



## jcar79

Just pulled the trigger on a black dial. Clearance at Jerad’s. Pretty surprised by the price and couldn’t resist. I hope the hype is true! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

